# 2014 Cedar Point Rally



## TwoElkhounds

2014 CEDAR POINT RALLY!!!

Rally Master: TwoElkhounds

So enough people have expressed an interest in joining us at Cedar Point next summer that I thought it was time to make it an official rally. For those who are not familiar with Cedar Point, it is the largest amusement park in the world. It is located on a peninsula on Lake Erie near Sandusky, Ohio, about 1 hour west of Cleveland. Cedar Point is NOT like your typical Six Flags type amusement park. Cedar Point is a resort. It is in a beautiful setting surrounded by water. There are numerous hotels, cabins, cottages, and a gorgeous campground. You can view the park map HERE.

HERE is a link to their website.

Cedar Point is famous for their roller coasters. They currently have a total of 16 roller coasters and that are among the largest and most extreme coasters in the world. Their collection includes traditional wooden coasters (Meanstreak and Bluestreak), a classic 200 foot Mega-Coaster (Magnum), a 300+ foot Giga-Coaster (Millennium Force, the number one rated coaster in the world), and a 420 foot Strata-Coaster (Top Thrill Dragster, a launch coaster). There is also a racing coaster (Gemini), a terrain following coaster (Maverick), a wing rider (Gate Keeper), a stand up (Mantis), and an inverted coaster (Raptor). Three is a large collection of flat rides as well as various shows and other entertainment. There are three areas for kids, Planet Snoopy, Camp Snoopy, and Kiddy Kingdom. There is a water park (Soak City) and numerous pools and Jacuzzi tubs that you can use as a resort guest. There is a sandy beach, boat rentals, jet ski rentals, parasailing, and fishing charters. So there is plenty to do beyond just riding roller coasters.

We will arrive on June 27, 2014 and stay through July 6, 2014. All are welcome to stay as long as they want during this period, or even longer! I recommend anyone interested stay as long as you can, it just makes the park much more enjoyable. Get a season pass if you stay more than three days, it is the most economical option. If you have several days, you will not be rushed. You can go in the park early when the lines are short, ride the major coasters. Lines on these coasters will build during the day, but it won't matter as much to you as you will have already ridden them. You can go back to the trailer in the afternoon and eat (maybe drink) and relax or do other things. Then go back in after the heat of the day has passed and lines begin to relent. Then just repeat the next day, much better than rushing around trying to do everything in a day or two.

The campground is expensive ($80+ per night), but it is first class all the way. Stay in the full hookup section of the campground, either pull through or back in. The electric only area of the campground is cramped and more primitive and is not recommended. Cedar Point will not take site specific reservations, but you can request a site or an area in the campground. Our experience is that they will do their best to accommodate your request, but nothing is ever guaranteed. There are basically two full hook up areas of the campground, one behind the Meanstreak roller coaster, the other is Chippewa Circle. The picture below shows an aerial view of the campground.



Some people who will be joining us like Chippewa Circle as it is more conveniently located to the park. However, we like to stay either on MeanStreak Row or along the back side of the circle near the pool as it is shaded and has room for our dogs. Take your pick. PM me if you need more info on sites and areas, I know the park and the campground well.

So here is the attendance list to date with info for the July 1 Potluck. If I missed somebody, please let me know. I think we need 10 people to get a group discount, but I need to check.

TwoElkhounds - June 27 - July 6 Potluck: Sliders/Burgers
H2oSprayer - June 29 - July 2 Potluck: Fruit Salad/Dessert
H2oSprayer Friend #1 - June 29 - July 2
H2oSprayer Friend #2 - June 29 - July 2
Just Add Dirt - June 26 - July 2 Potluck: Mac & Cheese or BBQ beans
Fanatical1 - June 28 - July 2 Potluck: Hot Dogs and baked beans
Todd&Regan - June 30 - July 3 Potluck: Drinks and Beer
Clarkly - Chickened out Potluck: Chicken
Kodiak214 (D&T) - June 26 - July 2
XFIREN - June 29 - July 3
LastKnight - July 1 - July 4

Several other people have expressed interest in going to Cedar Point in one way or another over the past few months. Now is the time to step up and make your reservation as the week of the Fourth of July will sell out early. Do not fear the crowds. Our experience is that the park is not too busy the week leading up to the Fourth, so it is a great time to visit Cedar Point. The weekend over the Fourth of July weekend will be more busy as there are numerous holiday celebrations in the park, but still a good time. You just need to know how to work the park, we will train you. 

One more call out to anyone who does not want to tow a trailer all the way to Cedar Point but always wanted to go. For all you folks out West, this would be the perfect time to go. You can fly into Cleveland and stay in the cabins or the cottages (see the pictures above). You can either rent a car and drive to Cedar Point or I am sure one of us would be happy to come get you at the airport. Once you are on site at Cedar Point, you do not need a car. The cabins and cottages have kitchenettes, there are numerous places to eat, on site bus service, and all your fellow Outbackers to help you out! Insomniak, CamperAndy, OregonCamper, Laydback, &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Come out East and join us!

DAN


----------



## egregg57

TwoElkhounds said:


> 2014 CEDAR POINT RALLY!!!
> 
> Rally Master: TwoElkhounds
> 
> So enough people have expressed an interest in joining us at Cedar Point next summer that I thought it was time to make it an official rally. For those who are not familiar with Cedar Point, it is the largest amusement park in the world. It is located on a peninsula on Lake Erie near Sandusky, Ohio, about 1 hour west of Cleveland. Cedar Point is NOT like your typical Six Flags type amusement park. Cedar Point is a resort. It is in a beautiful setting surrounded by water. There are numerous hotels, cabins, cottages, and a gorgeous campground. You can view the park map HERE.
> 
> HERE is a link to their website.
> 
> Cedar Point is famous for their roller coasters. They currently have a total of 16 roller coasters and that are among the largest and most extreme coasters in the world. Their collection includes traditional wooden coasters (Meanstreak and Bluestreak), a classic 200 foot Mega-Coaster (Magnum), a 300+ foot Giga-Coaster (Millennium Force, the number one rated coaster in the world), and a 420 foot Strata-Coaster (Top Thrill Dragster, a launch coaster). There is also a racing coaster (Gemini), a terrain following coaster (Maverick), a wing rider (Gate Keeper), a stand up (Mantis), and an inverted coaster (Raptor). Three is a large collection of flat rides as well as various shows and other entertainment. There are three areas for kids, Planet Snoopy, Camp Snoopy, and Kiddy Kingdom. There is a water park (Soak City) and numerous pools and Jacuzzi tubs that you can use as a resort guest. There is a sandy beach, boat rentals, jet ski rentals, parasailing, and fishing charters. So there is plenty to do beyond just riding roller coasters.
> 
> We will arrive on June 27, 2014 and stay through July 6, 2014. All are welcome to stay as long as they want during this period, or even longer! I recommend anyone interested stay as long as you can, it just makes the park much more enjoyable. Get a season pass if you stay more than three days, it is the most economical option. If you have several days, you will not be rushed. You can go in the park early when the lines are short, ride the major coasters. Lines on these coasters will build during the day, but it won't matter as much to you as you will have already ridden them. You can go back to the trailer in the afternoon and eat (maybe drink) and relax or do other things. Then go back in after the heat of the day has passed and lines begin to relent. Then just repeat the next day, much better than rushing around trying to do everything in a day or two.
> 
> The campground is expensive ($80+ per night), but it is first class all the way. Stay in the full hookup section of the campground, either pull through or back in. The electric only area of the campground is cramped and more primitive and is not recommended. Cedar Point will not take site specific reservations, but you can request a site or an area in the campground. Our experience is that they will do their best to accommodate your request, but nothing is ever guaranteed. There are basically two full hook up areas of the campground, one behind the Meanstreak roller coaster, the other is Chippewa Circle. The picture below shows an aerial view of the campground.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people who will be joining us like Chippewa Circle as it is more conveniently located to the park. However, we like to stay either on MeanStreak Row or along the back side of the circle near the pool as it is shaded and has room for our dogs. Take your pick. PM me if you need more info on sites and areas, I know the park and the campground well.
> 
> So here is the attendance list to date. If I missed somebody, please let me know. I think we need 10 people to get a group discount, but I need to check.
> 
> TwoElkhounds - June 27 through July 6
> H2oSprayer - June 29 - July 2
> H2oSprayer Friend #1 - June 29 - July 2
> H2oSprayer Friend #2 - June 29 - July 2
> Just Add Dirt - June 26 through July 2
> Fanatical1 - ??????????
> double d - June 30 - July 3
> 
> Several other people have expressed interest in going to Cedar Point in one way or another over the past few months. Now is the time to step up and make your reservation as the week of the Fourth of July will sell out early. Do not fear the crowds. Our experience is that the park is not too busy the week leading up to the Fourth, so it is a great time to visit Cedar Point. The weekend over the Fourth of July weekend will be more busy as there are numerous holiday celebrations in the park, but still a good time. You just need to know how to work the park, we will train you. 
> 
> One more call out to anyone who does not want to tow a trailer all the way to Cedar Point but always wanted to go. For all you folks out West, this would be the perfect time to go. You can fly into Cleveland and stay in the cabins or the cottages (see the pictures above). You can either rent a car and drive to Cedar Point or I am sure one of us would be happy to come get you at the airport. Once you are on site at Cedar Point, you do not need a car. The cabins and cottages have kitchenettes, there are numerous places to eat, on site bus service, and all your fellow Outbackers to help you out! Insomniak, CamperAndy, OregonCamper, Laydback, &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Come out East and join us!
> 
> DAN


OMG!!! Be still me heart...Breathe! Breathe! Got to talk to the wife about this!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

egregg57 said:


> OMG!!! Be still me heart...Breathe! Breathe! Got to talk to the wife about this!!


Do it Eric, JUST DO IT!!!

You and Tina will have a great time, Cedar Point is an amazing place.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

Just a thought on the upcoming Cedar Point rally in 2014, hope I don't ramble on too much. While on patrol tonight, I drove through the Elkhart County 4H fairgrounds campground where there is a Keystone Montana owners rally going on. Probably at least 300 units attending this rally. It looked like everyone was having a great time and enjoying each others company. Also looked like everyone was 55+ and likely retired. I doubt Outbackers could have a rally this size due to many members working full time and several members with children. Finding the time, getting the time off work, and scheduling around our children's activities can be difficult.

With that said, I'm very excited for the upcoming Cedar Point rally. I have never attended an RV rally before. I hope the rather short list of those who have confirmed their Cedar Point reservations with Dan gets much longer. Even if attending this rally is just a possibility at this point, call Cedar Point and make your reservations now. It doesn't cost a thing. You won't get an e-mail from Cedar Point asking for payment until early next year when they set their prices. At that time if you determine you'll be unable to attend the rally, you can cancel and it won't cost you a thing. But as Dan has already stated, you need to make your reservations now because the week of the 4th will book before the end of this year. I have camped at Cedar Point before, and it is everything Dan says it is. Even staying only a couple nights would be great! Hope to see you there!
Todd


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Added Kodiak214, up to nine people!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Changed name from "double d" to "Todd&Regan".

egregg57 (AKA Eric) - Have you made your reservation yet?

Clarkley??


----------



## mike

just got back on the site after a long hiatus, this rally looks interesting...


----------



## Fanatical1

mike said:


> just got back on the site after a long hiatus, this rally looks interesting...


Mike,

It will be a great time and you should come! Besides we all want to see that new camper your getting.

Mark


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Hi Mike,

Sorry I missed your original post.









It would be great to have you join us! If you do decide to go, please let us know and I will be sure to update the list.

Still waiting for confirmation Clarkley......................


----------



## clarkely

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Sorry I missed your original post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great to have you join us! If you do decide to go, please let us know and I will be sure to update the list.
> 
> Still waiting for confirmation Clarkley......................


I will be booking as they already have a deposit from this year from when we had to cancel - that all being said ./.....unfortunately....it will be highly likely that we will have to cancel again....as we get closer.....lots of commitments with he kiddos already emerging....


----------



## H2oSprayer

I received a call from CP today and it looks like they are doing away with the electric only loop so we have to move to a different section. What section did everyone else request? They still have about 50 back in at $97 per night or just a few pull throughs at $102 per night. Did we end up having enough to be eligible for a group discount for the sites?


----------



## Todd&Regan

I reserved a pull-through site.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

H2oSprayer said:


> I received a call from CP today and it looks like they are doing away with the electric only loop so we have to move to a different section. What section did everyone else request? They still have about 50 back in at $97 per night or just a few pull throughs at $102 per night. Did we end up having enough to be eligible for a group discount for the sites?


Wow, that is interesting. Did they mention what they are doing with the area? Expanding Soak City maybe, or converting it to full hookups? Maybe remodel to provide more space? Just curious, the web site still shows these sites available.

To be honest, the electric only area is not very nice. Very cramped and if it rains, many of the sites flood, so this may be a blessing in disguise. Example picture below:



Full hook up section is expensive, but it is nice. Sites are paved, nicely landscaped, a bit more room, very clean. Remember Cedar Point is the Disney of extreme rides, it is very nice, but with that comes very expensive. As a matter of fact, a Disney executive took over Cedar Point recently, so I wonder if maybe he looked at the Electric Only campground and decided it needed a remodel (because it did need one).

We have a full hookup back in site. As indicated in my main post, we like the area along Meanstreak Row. You can hear the coasters running, people screaming in the distant, steam whistle on the train, it all just adds to the experience for us. Sites are spacious and easy to back into. The full hook up pull through sites are in the same area, very nice as well, but they are more out in the open. No place for the dogs (we have to have that) and not as much shade.

Need to call CP about group discounts. Need a few more folks to jump in to increase the size of our group!!!

PM me if you have any questions, I would be glad to help you Chris.

DAN


----------



## Fanatical1

I requested the Lighthouse Point section which is the full hookups near the pool.
I prefer this over the electric only section because it's a much nicer area as Dan
has already pointed out. Just received my confirmation for our back in site.

June 28th to July 2nd.

Should be a great time!


----------



## Todd&Regan

I received my confirmation and paid the deposit. I can't wait!!!


----------



## mike

Starting to plan the summer trip. I will work on it this week and see if we can fit it in.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

mike said:


> Starting to plan the summer trip. I will work on it this week and see if we can fit it in.


Hi Mike,

It would be awesome if you can make it to Cedar Point with us!! Let me know if you have any questions, be glad to help you in any way I can.

DAN


----------



## mike

We just closed on our Class C. We are planning a trip to Colorado this year. Depending on how long we may swing back to Cedar Point. It will be difficult but doable. Btw I am assuming there is a shuttle service from the campground to the park as I dont think we will be set up with a toad/towable car


----------



## TwoElkhounds

mike said:


> We just closed on our Class C. We are planning a trip to Colorado this year. Depending on how long we may swing back to Cedar Point. It will be difficult but doable. Btw I am assuming there is a shuttle service from the campground to the park as I dont think we will be set up with a toad/towable car


The campground is in the park, you can pull in and park, done. You can walk to the entrance to the park. There is also a shuttle, but not necessary if you can walk a few hundred yards. The Cedar Point campground is at the end of a pennisula into Lake Erie, it is an incredible setting, you will not be disappointed. Really hope you can make it.

DAN


----------



## H2oSprayer

I confirmed my reservation for the lighthouse point section near the pool. Looking forward to some warmer weather!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

H2oSprayer said:


> I confirmed my reservation for the lighthouse point section near the pool. Looking forward to some warmer weather!!


Awesome Chris!! Looking forward to seeing you and the family again!

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

So it appears that the campground and Lighthouse Point are being expanded in 2014. The link HERE discusses upgrades to the campground at Kings Dominion, but also includes a drawing that mentions an expansion of the Cedar Point Campground. Maybe a mistake, maybe not. Cedar Point often holds back announcements to build the excitement for the next year.

This would however explain why some of the reservations in the Electric Only section of the campground had to be moved.

Still looking for more volunteers to join us.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

Today I called Cedar Point in an attempt to extend my reservation through July 6. I was told that they are booked for the 4th of July weekend. Other dates before the 4th of July weekend may still be available. I was also told that there are fewer campsites available this year due to construction to combine Lighthouse Point and Campers Village into one property. Just FYI.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Todd&Regan said:


> Today I called Cedar Point in an attempt to extend my reservation through July 6. I was told that they are booked for the 4th of July weekend. Other dates before the 4th of July weekend may still be available. I was also told that there are fewer campsites available this year due to construction to combine Lighthouse Point and Campers Village into one property. Just FYI.


Too bad on being full. Things often open up over time, so check their web site frequently and see if anyone cancels over that weekend. When something opens up, book it immediately, even if it is only one day. After you get all the days you want, call in and have them combine them into one reservation. I have often built up my reservations this way. It takes a little persistance, but I have pretty much been able to build up a reservation using this method every time I have tried.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

I was able to add one more night, now staying until July 4. Hopefully someone will cancel for the 4th of July weekend so we can stay until July 6. I'll check the Cedar Point website daily.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Todd&Regan said:


> I was able to add one more night, now staying until July 4. Hopefully someone will cancel for the 4th of July weekend so we can stay until July 6. I'll check the Cedar Point website daily.


If you have a desk job, just set up the web page and hit refresh every five minutes or so. Stuff is always opening up and being taken very quickly. As you get closer, you will probably see more action as things come up and people cancel. Be sure to look at single days, if you put in two days and only one day is available, it won't show up.

Persistence is the key.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

Success! I called Cedar Point again this morning and got my reservation changed to June 30-July 6.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Todd&Regan said:


> Success! I called Cedar Point again this morning and got my reservation changed to June 30-July 6.


Wow!!! That was easy, congratulations! Seven days at Cedar Point will be awesome, no rushing around trying to do everything in a day or two. You can take your time and really enjoy everything the park has to offer. Should be fun.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

TwoElkhounds said:


> Wow!!! That was easy, congratulations! Seven days at Cedar Point will be awesome, no rushing around trying to do everything in a day or two. You can take your time and really enjoy everything the park has to offer. Should be fun.
> 
> DAN


The last time, and only time, we stayed at Cedar Point was for only 2 nights. One full day there wasn't enough to see everything. We're really looking forward to the extended stay there.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I got an email from CP about some changes made;

_Thank you for making reservations at Cedar Point's Camper Village

We are writing to inform you that Lighthouse Point will now be the name of the entire campground at Cedar Point and this name replaces the previous Camper Village.

The only affect this change has on your reservation is your confirmation number. Your dates of stay, rate, site type and any special request are still included as part of your reservation. There are no changes to the features of the campground as part of this name change._

We requested a site in Chippewa Cir, near the rear entrance to the park. The prices have increased over last year. The season pass is 
good at all the Cedar Fair Properties including Kings Dominion, so we will be going that route.

Can't wait..​


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Just Add Dirt said:


> I got an email from CP about some changes made;
> 
> _Thank you for making reservations at Cedar Point's Camper Village
> 
> We are writing to inform you that Lighthouse Point will now be the name of the entire campground at Cedar Point and this name replaces the previous Camper Village.
> 
> The only affect this change has on your reservation is your confirmation number. Your dates of stay, rate, site type and any special request are still included as part of your reservation. There are no changes to the features of the campground as part of this name change._
> 
> We requested a site in Chippewa Cir, near the rear entrance to the park. The prices have increased over last year. The season pass is
> good at all the Cedar Fair Properties including Kings Dominion, so we will be going that route.
> 
> Can't wait..​


Yes, Cedar Point is upgrading the Electric Only area and putting in cabins and more full hook up sites. I assume the electric Only area will be gone, which is a good thing. It was a bit old and run down, very crowded. When it rained many of the sites would flood, very muddy. It was not up to the standards of the premiere park that Cedar Point is. The same thing for the Gemini Midway. It was really showing its age. Cracked blacktop, peeling paint, dated, run down buildings. Thought for years it needed a serious upgrade.

In comes the new CEO from Disney and within a year, the two main eye sores at the Point are being completely renovated. I am really excited to see what they have done.

Hey, you forgot the most important benefit of teh season pass. You can go back to the Point all summer long! We will probably go three times this year, including the rally. Hopefully the snow will melt before June.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

TwoElkhounds said:


> I got an email from CP about some changes made;
> 
> _Thank you for making reservations at Cedar Point's Camper Village
> 
> We are writing to inform you that Lighthouse Point will now be the name of the entire campground at Cedar Point and this name replaces the previous Camper Village.
> 
> The only affect this change has on your reservation is your confirmation number. Your dates of stay, rate, site type and any special request are still included as part of your reservation. There are no changes to the features of the campground as part of this name change._
> 
> We requested a site in Chippewa Cir, near the rear entrance to the park. The prices have increased over last year. The season pass is
> good at all the Cedar Fair Properties including Kings Dominion, so we will be going that route.
> 
> Can't wait..​


Yes, Cedar Point is upgrading the Electric Only area and putting in cabins and more full hook up sites. I assume the electric Only area will be gone, which is a good thing. It was a bit old and run down, very crowded. When it rained many of the sites would flood, very muddy. It was not up to the standards of the premiere park that Cedar Point is. The same thing for the Gemini Midway. It was really showing its age. Cracked blacktop, peeling paint, dated, run down buildings. Thought for years it needed a serious upgrade.

In comes the new CEO from Disney and within a year, the two main eye sores at the Point are being completely renovated. I am really excited to see what they have done.

Hey, you forgot the most important benefit of the season pass. You can go back to the Point all summer long! We will probably go three times this year, including the rally. Hopefully the snow will melt before June.

DAN
[/quote]
I just bought the platinum passes for my family last night. Made sense to buy those since we are planning on going to Michigan's Adventure in August as well.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Def looks like Platinum Passes are the way to go. We're not far from Kings Dominion and they have a nice campground nearby with a shuttle Camp Wilderness; well be doing that 4 sure.. and we have family near Carowinds; DD is anxious to go roller coastin' with her cousins.

Cedar Fair Properties


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Fine and great to go to the other Cedar Fair parks, they are all great fun. However, nothing in the world compares to Cedar Point. You need to use those Platinum Passes to make a second (maybe third) pilgrimage back to the Point this year. Otherwise, it is just wasted potential energy.

DAN


----------



## Just Add Dirt

TwoElkhounds said:


> Fine and great to go to the other Cedar Fair parks, they are all great fun. However, nothing in the world compares to Cedar Point. You need to use those Platinum Passes to make a second (maybe third) pilgrimage back to the Point this year. Otherwise, it is just wasted potential energy.
> 
> DAN


I don't know if you've been to Kings Dominion, but some of the coasters there aint too shabby:

A few of the good ones there:

Intimidator 305
Dominator
Flight of Fear (one of my favorites) 
Grizzly
Hurler
Shockwave
Rebel Yell ...forward & backward awesome out and back... A true classic!!
Volcano: The Blast Coaster
Anaconda
WindSeeker
Drop Tower

Kings island in Cinncinati also has some good rides but several are redundant to Kings Dominion.

The CG at KD is closed until June.. FYI.. prolly do a trip there in July.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Just Add Dirt said:


> Fine and great to go to the other Cedar Fair parks, they are all great fun. However, nothing in the world compares to Cedar Point. You need to use those Platinum Passes to make a second (maybe third) pilgrimage back to the Point this year. Otherwise, it is just wasted potential energy.
> 
> DAN


I don't know if you've been to Kings Dominion, but some of the coasters there aint too shabby:

A few of the good ones there:

Intimidator 305
Dominator
Flight of Fear (one of my favorites) 
Grizzly
Hurler
Shockwave
Rebel Yell ...forward & backward awesome out and back... A true classic!!
Volcano: The Blast Coaster
Anaconda
WindSeeker
Drop Tower

Kings island in Cinncinati also has some good rides but several are redundant to Kings Dominion.

The CG at KD is closed until June.. FYI.. prolly do a trip there in July.
[/quote]

Yes, we went there last year. Intimidator 305 is an awesome coaster, but kind of short. Volcano is also pretty good. The rest are OK. One big negative, no Top Thrill Dragster, our favorite coaster of all time. Only 17 seconds long, but what a 17 seconds.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

TwoElkhounds said:


> Fine and great to go to the other Cedar Fair parks, they are all great fun. However, nothing in the world compares to Cedar Point. You need to use those Platinum Passes to make a second (maybe third) pilgrimage back to the Point this year. Otherwise, it is just wasted potential energy.
> 
> DAN


No doubt Cedar Point is the flagship amusement park of Cedar Fair. But Michigan's Adventure has the largest water park I've ever been to. The water park is what Michigan's Adventure is most known for.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Many of the Cedar Fair Amusement parks are known for their waterparks. Dorney Park is the same way. One time we went to Dorney Park and the parking lot was packed, we had to park on the grass way in the back of the lot. We thought the lines for the coasters would be intolerable. We get in the park and it was dead, everyone was in the water park (it was hot that day). Cedar Point is kind of the opposite, water park is OK, but the park is unbelievable. You guys will have a great time.

DAN


----------



## DFG

FYI - Cedar Point recently announce the closing of their "older electric only campground", it will be replaced by 10 bedroom cottage/cabins. This move eliminated approx. 100 campsites leaving only the 90+ full hook-up campsites at Lighthouse Point. If you plan on going to the rally I would make you reservations now.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

DFG said:


> FYI - Cedar Point recently announce the closing of their "older electric only campground", it will be replaced by 10 bedroom cottage/cabins. This move eliminated approx. 100 campsites leaving only the 90+ full hook-up campsites at Lighthouse Point. If you plan on going to the rally I would make you reservations now.


I was disappointed that they did not convert some of the electric only sites to full hookup. This will definitely make it more difficult to get sites in the future. Very good advice, anyone sitting on the fence should make a reservation as soon as possible.

DAN


----------



## XFIREN

Newbie's attending rally!! Hi we are Brenda & John Myers from Ontario, Canada. New RVers, New Outbackers and new to this site. We will be attending the rally at Cedar Point from Sunday, June 29 to July 3 and look forward to meeting some of you veteran Outbackers


----------



## TwoElkhounds

XFIREN said:


> Newbie's attending rally!! Hi we are Brenda & John Myers from Ontario, Canada. New RVers, New Outbackers and new to this site. We will be attending the rally at Cedar Point from Sunday, June 29 to July 3 and look forward to meeting some of you veteran Outbackers


AWESOME!!! It is now officially an International event!

How many kids? What ages?

Feel free to ask any questions, I know Cedar Point inside and out and will be happy to help. I actually have a tip sheet that I have used for first time CPer's in the past. It has tips on how to plan your day, avoid lines, and generally maximize your visit. I will need to dust this off and send it out to all the people who are coming to the rally.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

XFIREN,

You do know that you will need to give us all a tour of that new Diamond Edition Outback, so be prepared!

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

XFIREN said:


> Newbie's attending rally!! Hi we are Brenda & John Myers from Ontario, Canada. New RVers, New Outbackers and new to this site. We will be attending the rally at Cedar Point from Sunday, June 29 to July 3 and look forward to meeting some of you veteran Outbackers


Excellent!!! See ya there!


----------



## XFIREN

TwoElkhounds said:


> Newbie's attending rally!! Hi we are Brenda & John Myers from Ontario, Canada. New RVers, New Outbackers and new to this site. We will be attending the rally at Cedar Point from Sunday, June 29 to July 3 and look forward to meeting some of you veteran Outbackers


AWESOME!!! It is now officially an International event!

How many kids? What ages?

Feel free to ask any questions, I know Cedar Point inside and out and will be happy to help. I actually have a tip sheet that I have used for first time CPer's in the past. It has tips on how to plan your day, avoid lines, and generally maximize your visit. I will need to dust this off and send it out to all the people who are coming to the rally.

DAN
[/quote]
Hi Dan,
We are truly excited to meet Outbackers, we will have our 2 grandchildren travelling with us, their ages are 12 and 8. Any further information would be truly appreciated.

John


----------



## XFIREN

TwoElkhounds said:


> XFIREN,
> 
> You do know that you will need to give us all a tour of that new Diamond Edition Outback, so be prepared!
> 
> DAN


 Look forward to it


----------



## H2oSprayer

XFIREN said:


> XFIREN,
> 
> You do know that you will need to give us all a tour of that new Diamond Edition Outback, so be prepared!
> 
> DAN


 Look forward to it








[/quote]

Welcome to the group. Looking forward on seeing the changes from our 2013 to your 2014 Diamond Edition.


----------



## Fanatical1

XFIREN said:


> Newbie's attending rally!! Hi we are Brenda & John Myers from Ontario, Canada. New RVers, New Outbackers and new to this site. We will be attending the rally at Cedar Point from Sunday, June 29 to July 3 and look forward to meeting some of you veteran Outbackers


AWESOME!!! It is now officially an International event!

How many kids? What ages?

Feel free to ask any questions, I know Cedar Point inside and out and will be happy to help. I actually have a tip sheet that I have used for first time CPer's in the past. It has tips on how to plan your day, avoid lines, and generally maximize your visit. I will need to dust this off and send it out to all the people who are coming to the rally.

DAN
[/quote]
Hi Dan,
We are truly excited to meet Outbackers, we will have our 2 grandchildren travelling with us, their ages are 12 and 8. Any further information would be truly appreciated.

John
[/quote]

Glad you can make it! We have a 12 year old girl and a 15 year old girl coming too.

Should be a great time..


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Link to deals and cool stuff related to Cedar Point and Cedar Fair LLC

Lots of discounts and freebees here:

Cedar Point Stuff


----------



## H2oSprayer

I was looking over the link that Just Add Dirt provided and I came across this all you can eat meal deal (after clicking the link, select "Small Group Meals". If we have at least 25 people, it would be $11.50 plus tax per person. As we will all want to be having fun in the park, it might be hard to commit to a pot luck get together. But I think that something like this may be worth a look. It looks like everyone will be there on July 1st as a possible day. Thoughts?


----------



## Todd&Regan

H2oSprayer said:


> I was looking over the link that Just Add Dirt provided and I came across this all you can eat meal deal (after clicking the link, select "Small Group Meals". If we have at least 25 people, it would be $11.50 plus tax per person. As we will all want to be having fun in the park, it might be hard to commit to a pot luck get together. But I think that something like this may be worth a look. It looks like everyone will be there on July 1st as a possible day. Thoughts?


I'm in!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

H2oSprayer said:


> I was looking over the link that Just Add Dirt provided and I came across this all you can eat meal deal (after clicking the link, select "Small Group Meals". If we have at least 25 people, it would be $11.50 plus tax per person. As we will all want to be having fun in the park, it might be hard to commit to a pot luck get together. But I think that something like this may be worth a look. It looks like everyone will be there on July 1st as a possible day. Thoughts?


I think this is a fantastic option. I have been wondering if we should even have a potluck given the logistics and the campground layout. Not really set up for a rally potluck. This would solve all of these issues. Looks like they have a few options:

- Deli Sandwich Buffet
- Pizza Buffet
- Classic Buffet (hot dogs and burgers)
- Picnic Buffet (fried chicken and hot dogs)

We can also add ice cream and things like pasta, Mac and Cheese, salads, and vegatables for an additional cost.

If everyone agrees, I can call in and make the arrangements. Looks like I would need a head count as well. So everyone please chime in with your vote, in for the CP Potluck? Which option? Number of people?

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Another option would be to pitch in for some hamburger and hotdogs and have a BBQ at one of our sites. We could get some potato salad, beans and other sides. Just keep it simple. I don't think any of us want to give a half a day cooking for a potluck when we could be in Cedar Point.

Chime in.

DAN


----------



## Just Add Dirt

TwoElkhounds said:


> Another option would be to pitch in for some hamburger and hotdogs and have a BBQ at one of our sites. We could get some potato salad, beans and other sides. Just keep it simple. I don't think any of us want to give a half a day cooking for a potluck when we could be in Cedar Point.
> 
> Chime in.
> 
> DAN


Dan I would be glad to set up a BBQ for the group; if you can take DD in with you one afternoon, I'll do burgers, dogs and maybe some chicken on the grill accompanied by some sides; macaroni, coleslaw & salads. Also some refreshments. You know me; I'll be a little bit limited on the coasters I can ride, so it's no big deal for me to hang back one afternoon and prepare a mini- pot luck. I have a couple tables to put the food on the only problem would be seating; If some of us were camped near each other we could just grab a couple tables and move them to a large enough area. The $12 PP could be used to buy those group drink wristbands or the souvenir drink cups:

GROUP DRINK WRISTBANDS 
Quench your thirst with an all-you-can-drink wristband. Show your wristband at select locations and receive FREE COCA-COLA Brand Fountain beverages all day long (includes all carbonated and non-carbonated beverages dispensed from the fountain). Drink wristbands are available to GROUPS ONLY and must be purchased for the entire group. Quantity must be equal to or greater than the amount of tickets purchased. Not sold individually. All Day. All-You-Can-Drink Wristbands are $8.00+Tax per person. (Regular price for 1 Large Drink is $4.30.) If your group is entitled to tax exemption for food, a copy of your organization's sales tax exemption certificate must be provided when making your reservation for your trip.

OR

■ *CEDAR POINT SOUVENIR CUP REFILL BOTTLES *
*# Of Bottles Purchased at once..............Online Pay-In-Advance............................Purchase at Park Price 
1.............................................................................$10.71................................................................$12.99
2.............................................................................$10.71................................................................$11.99
3 or More................................................................$10.71................................................................$10.71
2014 Cedar Point souvenir cup provides unlimited free refills on the day of purchase. Then bring the cup back all season long for only $0.99 refills, A $3.01 Savings Per Refill*

I do like the catered "all you can eat" suggestion too; either way it's all good.


----------



## Fanatical1

TwoElkhounds said:


> Another option would be to pitch in for some hamburger and hotdogs and have a BBQ at one of our sites. We could get some potato salad, beans and other sides. Just keep it simple. I don't think any of us want to give a half a day cooking for a potluck when we could be in Cedar Point.
> 
> Chime in.
> 
> DAN


Were in for our family of 4 with whatever is decided.









I like to cook, so I will be happy to help Just Add Dirt with the cooking. We have a Costco we can pick up some stuff and there is a grocery store not far if we need hamburger and buns and stuff.

Couple other things to chew on that we could do on other days/nights...

There's a great local pizza joint, Cameo Pizza, that has been around forever. On some other night if some want to go to a great local Pizza place for dinner.

There's another unusual right on the water that's real close to CP (cant remember the name) and they sell fresh caught walleye and yellow perch either uncooked or deep fried. The back of the store they bring in the fish and clean them and the front of the store they sell them. Carry out only. They sell it by the pound even the cooked fish! It's really good and we could always bring it back to the campground.

My personal favorite is a ferry ride to Kelly's Island for a half a day. Great atmosphere on the Island. Bike riding, golf cart riding, and great restaurants on the waterfront. Kid friendly but the longer you stay in the evening the night life picks up with the boaters coming in for cocktail hour and dinner. Lots of cool hot road boats too. The Village pump restaurant specializes in fresh caught yellow perch sandwiches and dinners with Brandy Alexanders. Mmmmmhhhh









I realize everyone is there for CP. We are close to CP and have season passes so we do a little of everything the area has to offer.


----------



## Todd&Regan

We will now be at Cedar Point from Monday June 30 to Saturday July 5. Hopefully this will be the last date change we'll have to make.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

So we are getting close!!!! Man I need a CP fix!

As we get closer, I will try to post some tips and CP background. I found this today and thought I would pass it along. A fun little read.

http://www.themeparktourist.com/features/20140523/18150/10-hidden-secrets-roller-coaster-capital-world

Some comments:

Item 3: We have had several friends that have worked at CP and this definitely happens. What do you expect from teenagers?

Item 5: We will all get in early as we are resort guests. Make use of this time as it will enable you to ride the maximum number of coasters in the shortest time. I will send out some suggestions on this as we approach the rally.

Item 6: This is 100% true, there is an ejector seat on Magnum, first car, row 3, seat 1. If you want your ass kicked, this is where you want to go. BTW - Magnum is the second best ride in the park, give her a chance. More to follow on how to ride her.

Item 7: I would not ride Shoot the Rapids. We have known several ride Ops from the ride, it is cursed. Only a matter of time before she claims her first victim.

Item 8: Meanstreak is a beast, but she is not so bad. I will send out recommendations later on how to ride her. Where you sit and how you position yourself make a big difference.

Item 9: TTD actually goes to 120mph. This is the best ride in the park IMHO.

We are getting close!!

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point got their live feeds up and running! You can watch live video of the park action!

One of the cameras is from the top of Top Thrill Dragster looking to the front of the park. The other is on the top of Power Tower looking to the rear of the park. You can see the Dragster, Magnum, Millenium, etc. all running. Kind of fun and helps build the excitment!

DAN


----------



## Just Add Dirt

TwoElkhounds said:


> Cedar Point got their live feeds up and running! You can watch live video of the park action!
> 
> One of the cameras is from the top of Top Thrill Dragster looking to the front of the park. The other is on the top of Power Tower looking to the rear of the park. You can see the Dragster, Magnum, Millenium, etc. all running. Kind of fun and helps build the excitment!
> 
> DAN


Web cams are great!!

We're getting psych'd; it's been years. Three weeks for us; leaving the 25th God willing... any verdict on the food/pot luck thingy? If we do it the 30th or the July 1st everyone who's coming will be present. I have the all the gear we need to cook a mini - potluck; a run to Costco sounds like the ticket. burgers, dogs and chicken & sides, and a few deserts. I'd be willing to chip in a share of whatever $$ it takes to make it happen. DD is so anxious... and rightly so..


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Regarding the Potluck, the CP buffet offers convenience and a set price, maybe easier to manage. Thinking about it however, it will likely be at a set time with a set amount of food, and no beer.  OK, maybe there might be beer, but probably priced outside my pay scale.

I personally would like to have a cookout, I just think it would be more fun and is not time constrained. Each person can hang out as long as they like. I can also assist in the preparation as I have many years of Cedar Point experience, one afternoon of cooking for you all is of no consequence to me.

I suggest July 1st, maybe starting at 4PM and running a few hours. That way people could check in when they are ready, set times are hard to manage at CP as you do not know when you will be out of line and your group will be done with riding. Burgers, dogs, whatever will be cooked to order when you arrive. You can come early, eat, hang out, then head back into the park if you want. Others may want to stay in the park longer, come out in the evening and hang out at the cookout. Whoever is there will be there. I think this is best based on my experience at CP.

So now we get to the more difficult part of the discussion, how do we organize? In a normal potluck, people sign up and bring specific dishes to meet the needs of the group. I do not think this is practical at CP, most of us are not going to want to sit around and smoke a brisket all day. I think we keep it very simple, figure out how many people we need to feed and sign up to bring specific menu items such as hot dogs, hamburgers, buns, cookies, etc. Just drop it off and we can pool it all together and cook it when people arrive and are ready to eat. We can also buy things like coleslaw and potato salad premade at the store.

Thoughts?

DAN


----------



## Fanatical1

TwoElkhounds said:


> Regarding the Potluck, the CP buffet offers convenience and a set price, maybe easier to manage. Thinking about it however, it will likely be at a set time with a set amount of food, and no beer.  OK, maybe there might be beer, but probably priced outside my pay scale.
> 
> I personally would like to have a cookout, I just think it would be more fun and is not time constrained. Each person can hang out as long as they like. I can also assist in the preparation as I have many years of Cedar Point experience, one afternoon of cooking for you all is of no consequence to me.
> 
> I suggest July 1st, maybe starting at 4PM and running a few hours. That way people could check in when they are ready, set times are hard to manage at CP as you do not know when you will be out of line and your group will be done with riding. Burgers, dogs, whatever will be cooked to order when you arrive. You can come early, eat, hang out, then head back into the park if you want. Others may want to stay in the park longer, come out in the evening and hang out at the cookout. Whoever is there will be there. I think this is best based on my experience at CP.
> 
> So now we get to the more difficult part of the discussion, how do we organize? In a normal potluck, people sign up and bring specific dishes to meet the needs of the group. I do not think this is practical at CP, most of us are not going to want to sit around and smoke a brisket all day. I think we keep it very simple, figure out how many people we need to feed and sign up to bring specific menu items such as hot dogs, hamburgers, buns, cookies, etc. Just drop it off and we can pool it all together and cook it when people arrive and are ready to eat. We can also buy things like coleslaw and potato salad premade at the store.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> DAN


I like the idea of the cookout and July 1st works for me. I can help set up and cook also.

I could bring potato salad and hot dogs from Costco which is near my house (not near CP)
or anything else you think I could help with (I really don't care, whatever is needed)







I can make our world famous baked bean dish also!


----------



## Todd&Regan

Sounds like a good plan to me. I can bring couple items.....cooler of beer and soda?


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Fanatical1 said:


> I like the idea of the cookout and July 1st works for me. I can help set up and cook also.
> 
> I could bring potato salad and hot dogs from Costco which is near my house (not near CP)
> or anything else you think I could help with (I really don't care, whatever is needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can make our world famous baked bean dish also!


I think I will take your world famous baked beans over Costco potato salad any day!









There is a Meir's and a Walmart near Cedar Point that we can maybe go to to get things like hamburger, buns, potato salad, veggies, etc. Some of us can head down to the store the day of the cookout and get these items fresh. I will sign up for hamburger and buns. I guess you are signed up for baked beans!









DAN


----------



## Fanatical1

TwoElkhounds said:


> I like the idea of the cookout and July 1st works for me. I can help set up and cook also.
> 
> I could bring potato salad and hot dogs from Costco which is near my house (not near CP)
> or anything else you think I could help with (I really don't care, whatever is needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can make our world famous baked bean dish also!


I think I will take your world famous baked beans over Costco potato salad any day!









There is a Meir's and a Walmart near Cedar Point that we can maybe go to to get things like hamburger, buns, potato salad, veggies, etc. Some of us can head down to the store the day of the cookout and get these items fresh. I will sign up for hamburger and buns. I guess you are signed up for baked beans!









DAN
[/quote]

Sounds like a great plan!







I'll figure out some other dish we can bring also along with the hot dogs and beans. I like the idea of a quick run out that day for fresh food.

I am here to serve (literally)...


----------



## Kampy4life

Everyone that is going to the rally, may want to call Cedar Point. As of today, they are still closed due to a water main break and the fire safety stuff will not work. Last I heard this was going to take at least 4-6weeks to fix. Not sure if the city is going to allow them to open or not.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Kampy4life said:


> Everyone that is going to the rally, may want to call Cedar Point. As of today, they are still closed due to a water main break and the fire safety stuff will not work. Last I heard this was going to take at least 4-6weeks to fix. Not sure if the city is going to allow them to open or not.


According to the Cedar Point website, they will re-open Monday June 9th.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Yes, the park will reopen tomorrow. Maybe the 4 to 6 weeks would be for the complete repair to be done. No way they could have the park closed 4 to 6 weeks. Cedar Point is the main revenue source for the Sandusky area, the local governement could not survive without the tax revenue.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

As we get closer to the big day, I thought I would start posting a few suggestions to help the rally goer's (and others) maximize their Cedar Point Experience. I have been going to CP since 2005, making several trips every year, so I am very familiar with the park. I will post some suggestions on how to best organize yours days and some general suggestions on how to ride each of the coasters. Yes, there is a right way and a wrong way to ride a rollercoaster. Certain seats can result in a painful experience while others seats on the same train will be awesome. It's all in the physics. So here goes.

Cedar Point Fun Fact #1:

Since we are staying at the CP campground, we will get in at 9:00 AM (Exclusive Ride Time - ERT). This is one hour before the general public is allowed entry. You can use this time to ride the major coasters, Millennium Force, Raptor, Gatekeeper and Maverick. There are also some kiddy rides that will be open as well. These are the only coasters that open at 9:00 AM. Lines on these three coasters after the general public enters the park will be one, possibly two hours long. So make every effort to take advantage of your ERT. If you want to ride Gatekeeper or Raptor first, it is best if you enter the park from the Beach Gate. If you want to ride Millennium Force, you can enter the park at the Marina Gate or the Magnum Gate. If you want to ride Maverick, enter in the Magnum Gate. The lines at the gates will start building around 8:00 with resort guests (there are a lot of them!). Bring some coffee and get in line early for the best results. They used to let everyone in early as they came in and put them in a holding pen, but that practice ended last year. I think there was concern about injuries, when they would pull the rope back to open the park, many of the people would run (they actually call it the "Running of the Bulls"). I can't count the number of people I have seen bite the dust when running in the herd. Now they just let people in through the turnstile one at t a time, people still run, but not as a large group. We will see what they are doing this year.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: MAGNUM

This is one of the best roller coasters in the world. It is a historic coaster, beginning the coaster wars of higher, faster, longer back in 1989. It was completely hand built on site, truly an amazing ride. I often describe it as controlled chaos, you will know what I mean after you ride Magnum. Ride has major air time. It is a fun ride, but you have to know how to ride Magnum to get the maximum pleasure out of her. Basic rule for riding Magnum is DO NOT SIT IN THE BACK SEAT OF ANY CAR IN THE COASTER TRAIN!! You will know if you are in the back seat of a car if a metal box is in the floor. This is the wheel well and it makes for a rough, and sometimes painful ride. Each car in the train has three rows of seats, sit in the first or second row. I prefer the front seat of the last car in the rear of the train on Magnum so I can watch the "chaos" in front of me. It is a riot!! You will know what I mean when you ride. You also need to try to prevent the crew from "stapling" you in the seat. "Stapling" is when the lap bar is pushed down tight on your thighs. It can make for a painful ride during the air time hills. To prevent being "stapled", slouch in your seat slightly and hold your knees against the lap bar when the crew comes by to check the lap bar.

Now, as with anything, there is always an exception to the rule. If you really want a memorable coaster experience, sit in the first car, third row. Left seat is better than the right seat, but both will do. This is known as the Ejector Seat among the coaster geek community. Everyone should ride the Ejector Seat at least once. I think the name accurately describes why you want to ride there.

The Magnum line is usually relatively short in comparison to other coasters in the park so you should be able to ride her many times if you so desire. Line moves very fast. Give her a chance, she is an acquired taste, kind of like coffee, beer, and whiskey. It takes practice to ride Magnum effectively.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

TwoElkhounds said:


> As we get closer to the big day, I thought I would start posting a few suggestions to help the rally goer's (and others) maximize their Cedar Point Experience. I have been going to CP since 2005, making several trips every year, so I am very familiar with the park. I will post some suggestions on how to best organize yours days and some general suggestions on how to ride each of the coasters. Yes, there is a right way and a wrong way to ride a rollercoaster. Certain seats can result in a painful experience while others seats on the same train will be awesome. It's all in the physics. So here goes.
> 
> Cedar Point Fun Fact #1:
> 
> Since we are staying at the CP campground, we will get in at 9:00 AM (Exclusive Ride Time - ERT). This is one hour before the general public is allowed entry. You can use this time to ride the major coasters, Millennium Force, Raptor, Gatekeeper and Maverick. There are also some kiddy rides that will be open as well. These are the only coasters that open at 9:00 AM. Lines on these three coasters after the general public enters the park will be one, possibly two hours long. So make every effort to take advantage of your ERT. If you want to ride Gatekeeper or Raptor first, it is best if you enter the park from the Beach Gate. If you want to ride Millennium Force, you can enter the park at the Marina Gate or the Magnum Gate. If you want to ride Maverick, enter in the Magnum Gate. The lines at the gates will start building around 8:00 with resort guests (there are a lot of them!). Bring some coffee and get in line early for the best results. They used to let everyone in early as they came in and put them in a holding pen, but that practice ended last year. I think there was concern about injuries, when they would pull the rope back to open the park, many of the people would run (they actually call it the "Running of the Bulls"). I can't count the number of people I have seen bite the dust when running in the herd. Now they just let people in through the turnstile one at t a time, people still run, but not as a large group. We will see what they are doing this year.
> 
> DAN


The park opened today and they are offering a special to guests $20 off tickets that are only good until Fathers day and Soak city tix are incl 4 free: nice!

TTDC is not a part of ERT? It used to be back when it opened...boo..

If anyone is timid about riding Magnum; as awesome of a ride as it is, DD rode it in 2009 when she just turned 8 and it has been the benchmark she compares all other coasters too, ever since.

My favorite in Millenium, used to be Magnum until I rode Millenuim.

We're good with anything as far as potluck or a cookout. I like crock pot thing we did at Raytown and Appalacian; casual & easy. I will toss in a few bucks towards a trip to where ever for fresh stuff; I like fresh. If I can help with the cooking I'm good with that, I will have the 3 burner camp chef & a 2 burner 30,000 BTU portable brinkman grill. Coaster riding is not going to be an everyday thing for me. I'll do a crockpot of some kind of side like Mac & Cheese or BBQ beans..

17 days and counting for us..


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Just Add Dirt said:


> If anyone is timid about riding Magnum; as awesome of a ride as it is, DD rode it in 2009 when she just turned 8 and it has been the benchmark she compares all other coasters too, ever since.
> 
> My favorite in Millenium, used to be Magnum until I rode Millenuim.


Millenium is a bit too sedate for my taste. It is a good ride, but after the first drop and the initial high bank turn, there is not much else to get excited about. Maybe a good time for another coaster tip:

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: MILLENIUM FORCE

Great ride. First drop into a high bank turn is intense, you will likely grey out due to the G forces. Line will be long, but you should be able to get in several rides during the ERT while you are at CP. Ride is generally reliable and the line, while long, will move fast. There is no bad seat on this ride. If you have time to invest, wait for the front seat at least once. However, do not ride front seat after dusk as you will get plastered in bugs. Remember NO LOOSE ARTICLES ALLOWED. Leave the purse at the trailer.


----------



## scuba0331

Hello,

I will be in the area during the rally but we are staying at CedarLane RV Park in Port Clinton. The family and I plan on going to Cedar Point either Monday (June 30) or Tuesday (July 1). Maybe we will run into a couple of you folks!

I hope everyone enjoys their experience!

Take Care,


----------



## TwoElkhounds

scuba0331 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be in the area during the rally but we are staying at CedarLane RV Park in Port Clinton. The family and I plan on going to Cedar Point either Monday (June 30) or Tuesday (July 1). Maybe we will run into a couple of you folks!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their experience!
> 
> Take Care,


Hi,

That is great!! Please let us know of your plans and we can definitely meet up! July 1 is our scheduled cook out, so if you are in the area, please feel free to join us!

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Fun Fact #2:

There are four gates into Cedar Point. The Main Gate, the Marina Gate, the Magnum Gate, and the Beach Gate. Being that we are staying on site, it is likley that you will not be using the Main Gate, it is on the opposite end of the penninsula. There is a free bus service within the park. The buses will go between the various gates and hotels/campgrounds in the park. The buses have no set schedule so the wait can be long. We usually just walk into the park through the rear gate (Magnum gate). From the section of the campground where you are staying, it is only a five minute walk. The Beach Gate is behind Hotel Breakers and is the best choice if you want to ride Gate Keeper first thing in the morning. Bus does not go to this gate, it only goes to Hotel Breakers and will require you walk through the hotel and out to the beach boarwalk to get to the gate. The Marina Gate is probably the least used gate into the park. Bus stops acros the street from this gate.

Generally, we will only take the bus if it happens to be there when we are walking by. Otherwise we normally just walk as the wait for the bus can be long.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Fun Fact #3

Cedar Point has a program specifically designed for families with small children that you will definitely want to take advantage of. It is called "Parent Swap". This is an absolutely awesome program that will allow you and your spouse to ride the big coasters while still being able to enjoy the park with your kids who cannot or don't want to ride the coasters. The program works like this. You get a parent swap slip from the office as you enter the park or from the attendant at the ride entrance. It is basically a small sheet of paper with all the major CP rides listed on it. Either you or your wife takes this slip and you go wait in line for a major coaster. When you get off the ride, you hand the slip to the ride attendant who will store it at the ride exit. Then later, you can walk up the exit to the ride and retrieve the parent swap slip. They will put you and one other guest directly onto the ride. No waiting in line! The beauty of this system is that while you are in line waiting to ride Top Thrill Dragster (for example), your spouse can go do other things with your younger children. No sitting at the exit waiting with the little kids. You can go to Camp Snoopy, Kiddie Kingdom, back to the trailer for a nap, whatever. Later when you want to ride, you and one other person can just walk on while the other person watches the little kids. The program used to be very loosely run back in the day, meaning you could leave multiple parent swaps scattered around the park. Lately, I think they have cracked down on the program a bit and will only hold the Parent Swap at the exit for an hour or so. If your older daughter or son likes coasters, they will benefit greatly as they will get multiple rides!! Once after waiting in line and again using the parent swap!

Make sure you have multiple Parent Swap slips during the ERT time in the morning as you can leave one at each ride, then later after the park opens and the lines build, you can use them.

DAN


----------



## clarkely

DAMN I wish we were Going!!!


----------



## willingtonpaul

clarkely said:


> DAMN I wish we were Going!!!


front post says you "chickened out"...

just sayin....


----------



## TwoElkhounds

willingtonpaul said:


> DAMN I wish we were Going!!!


front post says you "chickened out"...

just sayin....









[/quote]

Yes, left there on purpose. This is not the first time Clarke has done this.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

So, time for some more tips. Below are a listing of some of the lesser coasters at Cedar Point.

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: RAPTOR
Raptor is an OK ride, but one I can only deal with once or twice a day. I will ride Raptor during my ERT because the line will be long during the day, especially right after the gates open since it is in the front of the park. You can usually walk on to the front seat during the ERT. Back of the train is a bit rougher than the front, made worse since you can&#146;t see what is coming from the back.

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: WICKED TWISTER
Wicked Twister is a fun ride, but again only once or twice a day for me. Ride is located in the front of the park so line will be longer early in the day. By late afternoon the line will be much shorter. The ride twists up two spires. Front is cool because you can hang and look down to the ground when the train is up the towers. You will get more twists from the front of the train than the rear, so if you want to minimize the amount of twisting, sit towards the rear of the train.

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: BLUE STREAK
Blue Streak is a classic woodie that was built in 1964. Ride is located in the front of the park so lines will be longer earlier in the day, so try to ride late afternoon or evening. Line is normally pretty short unless the park is mobbed.

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: CORKSCREW
Don't bother unless you have an uncontrollable desire to ride junk and punish yourself. Maybe ride once just to say you did it.

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: MINE RIDE
Mine Ride is one step above a kiddy coaster. Maybe good for the younger kids that don&#146;t want to ride the big coasters.

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: GEMINI
Gemini is a racing coaster, with two trains running side by side. It is a fun ride. Same rules apply as on Magnum, don't sit in the back seat of any car in the train. If you see a box in the floor, you are in the wrong seat. Ride has good thru-put. It is located in the middle of the park and is a good early morning choice. It is also a good ride to introduce younger kids to the bigger coasters.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thanks for the tips Dan. The four of us would be interested in joining the potluck on July 1st. I looked at post #1 for a list or idea of what was planned for the potluck but didn't see anything. Were we planning on chipping some $$ to get some meet for the grill? You can put us down for a refreshing fresh fruit salad and some sort of desert. I'll check and advise if my brother and his family and my co-worker and his family plan to attend the potluck as well. The start of trip is just a few days away and we cant wait!! See you in New York Dan!


----------



## LastKnight

I just read this as I am new and I will talk to my wife about it. We will be in Muskegon MI which is about 4.5hours from it. I will ask if she is interested in taking a couple extra days to go. I am from Idaho going to MI to purchase my 310TB so I might just be able to go. My kids would like the park for sure. did you guys get a group discount? I didnt real every post in the thread.

Jim


----------



## TwoElkhounds

LastKnight said:


> I just read this as I am new and I will talk to my wife about it. We will be in Muskegon MI which is about 4.5hours from it. I will ask if she is interested in taking a couple extra days to go. I am from Idaho going to MI to purchase my 310TB so I might just be able to go. My kids would like the park for sure. did you guys get a group discount? I didnt real every post in the thread.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

Would be great if you can make it! If you are so close, it would be well worth the trip. Idaho is pretty far away and it would probably be difficult to make that trip again. Cedar Point is an amazing place if you like roller coasters.

So how old are your kids? Do they like roller coasters? I know you guys have Silverwood in Idaho, I have been there a few times. It is a very nice little park, but Cedar Point is at a whole other level. The setting is spectacular and the coasters are massive, no place on earth like it.

I called a while back to ask about discounts and was told no, but I may call again as I was not convinced the person I was talking to knew what was going on. Just to warn you, even with discounts, Cedar Point campground is expensive, your looking at $90 a night. But I can tell you that it is a very nice campground, located inside the park, first class all the way. In my opinion, it is worth it, you are not only paying for the camping site, you are paying for the experience. Prices at Disney are similar, Cedar Point is Disney on steroids.

Please feel free to ask questions or PM me if you need some help or guidance. I can think of no better way to break in you new trailer than a trip to Cedar Point. We would love to have you.

Congratulations on your new trailer!!

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Time for another Cedar Point Fun Fact.

Cedar Point Fun Fact #3

So it is morning and you are getting ready to enter the park for your ERT, where do you go? What do you do? What gate? What coaster? What time? I can give a few suggestions based on my experience, nothing is ever guaranteed. I have had ERT's where we got in four or more rides on major coasters within the hour, others where we rode nothing. Weather and breakdowns are the major impacts. Once you are in the park, either run (yes people do this) or walk quickly to the coaster of your choice. If you want to ride Millennium or Maverick, enter the Magnum Gate. For Millennium, take a left down the Dragster midway and loop around the lagoon to get to Millennium (You can also enter the Marina gate to get to Millennium). For Maverick, take a right down the Gemini Midway and continue to the back of the park. If you want to ride Gate Keeper or Raptor first, enter through the Beach Gate. You can get to the Beach Gate through Hotel Breakers. There is also a path around the lake shore that will take you there. Alternatively, you can enter the Magnum Gate and head down to the main midway to get to Gate Keeper and Raptor, but this will be a longer trip for you. There are many strategies for your ERT and nothing is ever guaranteed but below are some suggestions:

Ride Gate Keeper, get to the Beach Gate early as most everyone will be going here. After riding, go to Raptor and ride, then get in line for either Millennium or Top Thrill Dragster BEFORE 10:00 AM. Leave a parent swap at each ride as appropriate.

Ride Raptor first (line is usually a walk on during ERT), then go down and get in line for Millennium. If you get off Millennium BEFORE 10:00 AM, rush to get in line for Top Thrill Dragster (TTD) or Maverick. Leave a parent swap at each ride as appropriate.

Ride Millennium or Maverick, then head over and get in line for Top Thrill Dragster (TTD) BEFORE 10:00 AM. Leave a parent swap at each ride as appropriate.

Ride Millennium, Maverick, or Raptor as many times as possible before 10:00AM. Get in line for another major coaster (TTD, Millennium, Maverick, or Raptor) of your choice BEFORE 10:00AM. Leave a parent swap at each ride as appropriate.

The reason for the BEFORE 10:00 AM above is that this is when the main gate opens. They call this event the "Running of the Bulls" (you will see why they call it the "Running of the Bulls" when you are there!). Lines on the major coasters will grow exponentially after 10:00AM. But if you time it right, you will have already gotten in a couple of rides on the coasters of your choice and will be in a short line for another major coaster. You will have parent swaps at each of the rides for use later in the day when the lines are long (assuming you have young kids). My personal suggestion is that you need to have someone get in line at Top Thrill Dragster before 10AM holding your place. This is the best ride in the park (IMHO), yet it can be temperamental, you want to minimize your wait times for this ride.

As far as times, you want to get in line as early as you can to enter the park. If you show up at the gate at 9:00 AM expecting to gain entry and walk to your coaster of choice, you will be disappointed. The line into the park will be long and you will waste valuable time waiting. I suggest you get in line to the park at the gate of your choice no later than 8:30 AM, earlier if you can swing it. Believe it or not, there are people who get in line prior to 7 AM.

DAN


----------



## LastKnight

TwoElkhounds said:


> I just read this as I am new and I will talk to my wife about it. We will be in Muskegon MI which is about 4.5hours from it. I will ask if she is interested in taking a couple extra days to go. I am from Idaho going to MI to purchase my 310TB so I might just be able to go. My kids would like the park for sure. did you guys get a group discount? I didnt real every post in the thread.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

Would be great if you can make it! If you are so close, it would be well worth the trip. Idaho is pretty far away and it would probably be difficult to make that trip again. Cedar Point is an amazing place if you like roller coasters.

So how old are your kids? Do they like roller coasters? I know you guys have Silverwood in Idaho, I have been there a few times. It is a very nice little park, but Cedar Point is at a whole other level. The setting is spectacular and the coasters are massive, no place on earth like it.

I called a while back to ask about discounts and was told no, but I may call again as I was not convinced the person I was talking to knew what was going on. Just to warn you, even with discounts, Cedar Point campground is expensive, your looking at $90 a night. But I can tell you that it is a very nice campground, located inside the park, first class all the way. In my opinion, it is worth it, you are not only paying for the camping site, you are paying for the experience. Prices at Disney are similar, Cedar Point is Disney on steroids.

Please feel free to ask questions or PM me if you need some help or guidance. I can think of no better way to break in you new trailer than a trip to Cedar Point. We would love to have you.

Congratulations on your new trailer!!

DAN
[/quote]

Hi Dan,

My kids are 11 and 6 and they haven't been on real roller coasters before. I am 43 yrs old and I am not sure how well I am going to do any of them which I why I camp now  and have toys with 4 wheels. My Wife thinks this would be very fun so I just need to get more information. Here are my variables. I pick up the trailer on July 1st and could leave on July 2nd and be there that day. However, if I have something wrong then the dealer might need time to work on it. So I might not make it there until July 3rd. That seems to be when most outbackers are leaving and I think it would be great to meet those who I can. I think I might reschedule the PDI walk through on June 30th then that would allow me to leave Muskegon MI on the 2nd at the latest. Do you think there is still opening for my RV? I probably need to start making calls ASAP so stay tuned. Its definitely a possibility.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

LastKnight said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> My kids are 11 and 6 and they haven't been on real roller coasters before. I am 43 yrs old and I am not sure how well I am going to do any of them which I why I camp now  and have toys with 4 wheels. My Wife thinks this would be very fun so I just need to get more information. Here are my variables. I pick up the trailer on July 1st and could leave on July 2nd and be there that day. However, if I have something wrong then the dealer might need time to work on it. So I might not make it there until July 3rd. That seems to be when most outbackers are leaving and I think it would be great to meet those who I can. I think I might reschedule the PDI walk through on June 30th then that would allow me to leave Muskegon MI on the 2nd at the latest. Do you think there is still opening for my RV? I probably need to start making calls ASAP so stay tuned. Its definitely a possibility.


Can you stay the night in your trailer at Lakeshore? We bought from Holman's RV and they let us overnight in the trailer prior to finalizing the sale. They had a little campground with hookups. You could then spend the night doing your PDI, sign and drive in the morning. Not sure about Lakeshore offering this.

It would be nice if you can move the delivery up to June 30, then join us that evening or the following day for our potluck. I do not think you need to stay more then the time it takes to do your PDI and sign the papers. If there are problems, it is unlikely that they will fix them there on the spot. Maybe if it was a minor issue. More likely that it will get documented and scheduled later for repair, probably at your local dealer. Regardless, hopefully there will be no problems and you will not need to schedule any repairs. Bottom line is that I don't think you need to stay there for two days.

It is late in the game and it will be difficult to get into Cedar Point right now, but not imposssible. Seems that there are currenlty no spots avaialable, but do not despair. Sites constantly open up as people cancel. You need to be a bit diligent, check the website as often as you can. You may need to piece your reservation together in day by day increments, then combine into one reservation once complete. If you have a desk job, just set the browser to the CP reservation site, select one day for your trip, then hit refresh every chance you get. Don't search for a site for the entire time you will be there as it is unlikely a full range of days will open up all at once. Better to search on one day, maybe with several browser windows open each set to a different day, when something opens up, grab it immediately. It will only be there for a few minutes. Do not bother with calling Cedar Point and getting on a waiting list, the spots are long gone before anyone will call you. It is all about persistance with a little bit of luck at this point. I have cobbled many a reservation together at CP using this method. I have never failed at getting a spot. If you need help, let me know. I have a boring desk job and can assist you if necessary.

The coasters at Cedar Point are very intimidating, especially if you have never ridden before. They are extreme to the max and push the envelope on every level. It is one thing to look at a picture. It is entirely different to sit at the base of Millennium and see just how massive she is or to stand right next to the Dragster and watch her accelerate an entire train of people to 120mph in three seconds. Would be a REAL introduction to coasters for you guys. We went there 10 years ago and were hooked, making several trips there every year since. Be a bit tougher for you guys to make an annual pilgrimage from Idaho, so you should take advantage now!!

We will be there through July 6. Hope it all works out and you can join us.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Updated front post with Potluck items on July 1st. We can maybe also collect a little money the day of and make a store run to get fresh meat, veggies, and buns. I don't think people want to spend their time at CP going to the store.

DAN


----------



## clarkely

TwoElkhounds said:


> DAMN I wish we were Going!!!


front post says you "chickened out"...

just sayin....









[/quote]

Yes, left there on purpose. This is not the first time Clarke has done this.
[/quote]































ya know i would if i could!!

We would have ended up having to cancel like we did last year..... last year was booked and son won the local soap box race to advance to Akron, OH in late July.............his year daughter won .....so we will be out there for week again in late july (akron/canton jellystone) Between that and our 11 days at raystown......i cant squeeze in another week .........my customers would desert me.....

Have fun ALL!!! im there in spirit....least in my mind


----------



## TwoElkhounds

You know you and Paul have a lot in common, you know, with the canceling and all that!


----------



## clarkely

TwoElkhounds said:


> You know you and Paul have a lot in common, you know, with the canceling and all that!


WHY You .............. I outta!!!!

I have only ever had to cancel one booked camping reservation - and that was cedar point last year ............. and i did not book it this year cause i just knew if i did i would have to bail ......... and that is Pauls Distinction ...... and i wouldn't want to rain on his parade









That being said - thank you for the compliment of me and Paul having a lot in common







Paul is a great guy and am honored you hold me in such high esteem as the likes of the one and only WillingtonPaul


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Clearly I meant i t as a compliment.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Fun Fact #4

Here are some general tips you should consider.

Lines on TTD, Millennium, Magnum, Gate Keeper, and Maverick and all other rides are held open for 8 minutes after closing. So, if the park closes at 10:00 PM, you can get in line for these coasters all the way up to 10:08 PM. As long as the coaster doesn't break down, you will get one last ride. This is a really nice policy since it gives guests and opportunity to hit a coaster on the way out of the park. Six Flags does the exact opposite. They look at how long the queue to a ride is, and close the line off early so they can go home on time. I have seen the Dragster open until 2AM giving people their last rides.

Avoid the major coasters in the morning after the main gate opens. The lines will be very long after the initial surge of guests. This is a good time to ride Gemini, Magnum, or Meanstreak as most people will be waiting in line at the major coasters.

Avoid the front of the park in the morning, people are sheep, they will all enter the main gate and start to ride the rides in the front of the park. After 10AM, you should make your way to the back of the park. It will take an hour or two for the crowds to disperse evenly in the park.

TTD and Millennium have very strict loose article policies. You cannot bring cell phones, pagers, purses, cameras, etc. onto the ride. There are no storage bins on the ride platform. If you can, wear pants or shorts with pockets that buttons, zippers, or velcros. I cannot count the number of cell phones I have seen fly off of the Dragster.

If you want to go out to dinner one night, Famous Dave's (located near the Marina) has decent good BBQ and is accessible by bus.

If you have kids and like the beach, there is a very nice sandy beach behind Hotel Breakers that does not get used enough. Water in Lake Erie is usually pretty warm, but probably not this year.

If you get a season pass, remember you will have ERT time on the morning before you leave. I believe checkout time is 11:00 AM so you will be able to go in the park Tuesday morning and get in one last Millennium, Raptor, Maverick, or TTD ride. We often pack up our trailer on the get away day and leave it in the overflow lot for the morning while we go hit a few last rides.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Fun Fact #5

This is an important one so pay attention, especially if you have not ridden many world class roller coasters. Walking around the park can be very intimidating for a newbie. Most often, people will stand there looking up at the Dragster or Millennium Force and say something like "Damn those coasters are huge!!! I will go ride something smaller and work my way up to these". I do not recommend this strategy for a couple reasons.

First and foremost is that you are wasting valuable time that could be used to ride these world class coasters. I have heard time and time again people expressing regret for waiting until the last day to get up the courage to ride the Dragster. After they ride it, they are hooked and want to do it again, but alas, it is time to go home. Had they just gotten on the ride on day one, they could have ridden multiple times over several days.

Second, size is not the main indicator on how good or bad your roller coaster experience will be. Like anything, there are various levels of quality in the design and construction of roller coasters. The worst roller coaster rides are typically on smaller kiddie rides, sometimes painful for adults. The sharp turns and poor quality are killers. Same goes for bigger coasters designed by certain companies. The track is laid out poorly, transitions are misaligned, tolerances are sloppy, etc. Fortunately, Cedar Point's main coasters are designed and built by the two premiere roller coaster manufacturers in the world today. Millennium Force, Top Thrill Dragster, and Maverick were designed and built by a company named Intamin, the best and most innovative coaster designer in the world. Rides are fast and smooth, like flying through the air. Raptor and Gate Keeper were designed and built by a company called B&M. Again, one of the best manufacturers in the world. Point is, these rides will probably be more pleasurable to ride than some of the smaller off brand rides.

So don't be intimidated! Just muster up the courage and get on and ride!! I guarantee you that you will be glad you did!

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: MANTIS

Mantis is a standup coaster that I have only ridden a few times. In my opinion it is a gimmick coaster, not worth waiting more than 10 minutes to ride. This is a ride for the stupid, teenagers, and masochists, not necessarily in that order. Ride can be a bit uncomfortable and has the potential to ruin your day (can make you a bit dizzy and sick). The seat moves up and down between your legs and the harness over your shoulders is also adjustable. If the two are not positioned correctly, you may think that you have willingly locked yourself into a torture device. Critical thing is to ensure the seat does not ride up too high in your crotch when the crew locks it in place (for obvious reasons). Bend your knees slightly or slouch a bit when they lock the seat in place, then you can stand up normal and have a bit more space where it matters. Don't be obvious about it as the crew will make you stand up straight with knees locked before they will lock the seat in place. Don't piss off the load crew as they will staple you in the harness which will make for a very uncomfortable ride.

DAN


----------



## clarks friend

Hi Dan, I have been reading your posts, great info. This will be our first time to CP we arrive on the 26th thursday. It's not encouraging to here of the long lines, we did Kings dominion in Virginia three years ago and there were minimal lines. Should we purchase season passes before we leave home. Is the park more crowded on the weekends or the same everyday. Looking forward to reading more of your posts as we get closer. Bill


----------



## TwoElkhounds

clarks friend said:


> Hi Dan, I have been reading your posts, great info. This will be our first time to CP we arrive on the 26th thursday. It's not encouraging to here of the long lines, we did Kings dominion in Virginia three years ago and there were minimal lines. Should we purchase season passes before we leave home. Is the park more crowded on the weekends or the same everyday. Looking forward to reading more of your posts as we get closer. Bill


Hi Bill,

So are you on the official list of people going? I do not see you there. Should I add you to the crew? How long are you planning on staying?

Looking at the Live Streaming CPO Camera, it looks real slow today. You can easily tell by how full the parking lot is. This week and next week are typically "relatively" slow by CP standards, but I expect that things will build as we get closer to the 4th. I think the best days when we are there will be Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday, these have the potential to be really good days. This is why I chose this time for the rally (no guarantees however!). Saturdays are always busy, expect it and plan accordingly. The goal is to keep waits under an hour if possible, this is achievable if you plan your days right, get a little lucky, and use some of the tips I provided above. Use your ERT, this is the best time to ride the major coasters. Use parent swaps if appropriate. Your getting a season pass, so be sure to stay several days (as long as possible) so you can ride when the lines are shorter and not feel like you have to rush onto rides all day long, there is no substitute for flexibility and time. Cedar Point is an awesome place, more to do then just wait in lines to ride rides. When the lines are really long midday, go do something else and go back in later when hopefully the lines relent.

If you know you going, it is probably best to buy a season pass four pack (discounts on four or more passes)on line and bring the printout with you. One less line you need to wait in. When coming into the park initially, park in the RV lot at the front of the park, the season pass processing center is right there. Walk in and get your passes before you head back to the campground otherwise you will need to drive up there later to process, possible during your ERT (don't want to waste that time processing a season pass). Just the easiest way.

DAN


----------



## clarks friend

Dan, we are kodiak214 and are going June 26 - July 2.we are on your list. Bill


----------



## TwoElkhounds

I mentioned this as part of a longer post above, but it is important so I thought I would pull it out into its own post so it does not get missed.

Cedar Point Fun Fact #6

If you are staying 3 days or more, it makes sense to purchase a season pass. If you need four or more season passes, it is best to buy a discounted season pass four pack. Even if you plan to go in the park only two days, it probably still pays to get a season pass since you can go in the park in the afternoon and evening after you arrive in the park (get the lay of the land, ride a few rides, preview the park). You can also get into the park in the morning on the getaway day and get a few last rides in. From what I see, I think a season pass is the best option for everyone going to the rally unless you really only plan on going in the park one day.

I would purchase your season passes on line and bring the printout with you to the park. When you arrive at the park initially, park in the RV lot at the front of the parking lot and get your passes before you head back to the campground, the season pass processing center is right there. Walk in and get your passes, then go check into the campground. If you don't, you will need to either drive back later to process or worse yet, walk. You certainly do not want to waste time during your ERT to process your pass. This is the easiest, most convenient way to do it.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Fun Fact #7

So here is a cheeky fun fact that you may be able to use. Remember I advised that they keep the rides open 8 minutes after closing? Well, if you do not have a season pass or a park ticket (say on the day you arrive) and really want to ride a coaster, you can use this fact to your advantage. The gate attendants will leave their posts at 10:00 when the park closes, but the gates will remain open. This means you can enter the park unabated and you have 8 minutes to get to a coaster, even though you have no ticket!!! Just arrive at the gate before closing and mill around the entrance, sit at a table or bench and talk, pretend like you belong there. The minute the gate employees leave, go through the wide open gates into the park!! Your options are limited, I have only done this from the Magnum Gate and have run straight to Top Thrill Dragster (the best coaster in the world). But you can also make it to Magnum or Gemini from the Magnum Gate. If you want to ride Millennium Force, you will need to try it from the Marina Gate, I have never done this, but it is easily possible. Just not as convenient as the Magnum Gate. If you want to try it for Gate Keeper, you will need to try it from the Beach Gate, again, I have never tried this either.

Good Luck!!

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

clarks friend said:


> Dan, we are kodiak214 and are going June 26 - July 2.we are on your list. Bill


LOL, did not put 2 and 2 together. Any friend of Clarke's is a friend of mine!

DAN


----------



## H2oSprayer

H2oSprayer said:


> I'll check and advise if my brother and his family and my co-worker and his family plan to attend the potluck as well.


My brother and his family as well as my co-worker and his family will be attending the potluck. I'm unsure what they will be bringing, but there will be a total of 11 of us between the 3 families. We will probably take a look at the food list when we are on our way from New York to Ohio and stop at a grocery store to fill in some blanks.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

H2oSprayer said:


> My brother and his family as well as my co-worker and his family will be attending the potluck. I'm unsure what they will be bringing, but there will be a total of 11 of us between the 3 families. We will probably take a look at the food list when we are on our way from New York to Ohio and stop at a grocery store to fill in some blanks.


That is fine Chris. We can also just coordinate after you arrive, stores are not that far away.

Looking forward to seeing you guys again.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: IRON DRAGON

Iron Dragon is pretty much one step above a kiddy coaster. It is a good ride to introduce kids to the next size up coaster. Track is above and the cars free hang from it so there is some sway to the ride. Last year it was an early entry ride (ERT), not sure about this year. One really good thing about Iron Dragon is that you can see how long the line is on Top Thrill Dragster while riding. So the ride is good for something!


----------



## clarks friend

Just curious how many teenage kids are going to be there with the group, our Kimberly is 12 and Kevin is 16. Bill


----------



## H2oSprayer

clarks friend said:


> Just curious how many teenage kids are going to be there with the group, our Kimberly is 12 and Kevin is 16. Bill


Our group will have two 15 yo's, two 14 yo's and an 11 yo.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Fun Fact #8

Well, this is a not so fun fact. Cedar Point does not allow bikes, skateboards, roller skates, etc. on any of their property. So don't bother going through the trouble of bringing bikes with you unless you are planning on using them someplace else on this trip.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: MEANSTREAK

Meanstreak is a large positive G woodie. In coaster terms, a positive G roller coaster is one that does not give you the weightless sensation. It is laid out in such a fashion to not provide these airtime hills. In contrast, Blue Streak is a negative G coaster and offers many airtime hills to give you that weightless feeling. Meanstreak is a long ride, you will make numerous circuits around the structure during one run. This coaster can be an incredibly painful ride if you don't know what you are doing. The trick to riding Meanstreak is to make sure you are sitting in the front seat of a car (each car has two rows). If you are in a group with more than two people, split up so that everyone in the group is sitting in the front seat of a car. The back seat of each Meanstreak car sits on the wheels, YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE HERE. When riding, sit upright and do not let your back rest against the seat back. If you rest your back against the seat, all the vibrations from the train will be transferred to your kidneys, spleen, stomach, etc. It is pretty uncomfortable, and at times can be painful. All this being said, if you are in the front seat of the car and sit up straight and don't let your back touch the seat, Meanstreak can be a pretty fun ride. Ride usually has a minimal line since most people don't know how to ride the beast, they ride it once and vow never to return. Ride is located in the back of the park so it is a good early morning choice.

It is not easy being mean, give her a chance, you may like it.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

We are less than one week out, and still no action on the thread!? Come on guys and gals, I have done all I can to give advice and tips. No questions, no comments? Have I scared you? Are you regretting going? What's up? All my suggestions, positive and negative, are meant to ensure we all have a great time. Where is the energy!!!!? Come on, it is time for a 300+ free fall!!! Time to go from 0 to 120 mph in 3 seconds!! It is time to be weightless. It is time!!! Get off your damn couch!!!










DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

Even though not expressed here, me and my family are really excited to go! 8 days from departure! We'll be leaving in the morning next Monday, so we should be in the campground between 1 and 2 in the afternoon. Your tips/advice are much appreciated Dan. I've learned things I didn't know before by reading your postings. I'll admit, I've only been to Cedar Point twice in my life......pretty sad considering I live less than 4 hours from Sandusky. I have many friends/co-workers who make multiple drives in year to Cedar Point. So, my plan is after I get the Outback set up, go get in line at the millennium force. It's been 14 years since I've been on that roller coaster.


----------



## clarks friend

Hi Dan, I have enjoyed reading your posts and my son says your a old fart and says no coaster will be to mean or intimidating for him. We bought our season passes today and will be there early afternoon Thursday. Bill


----------



## TwoElkhounds

clarks friend said:


> Hi Dan, I have enjoyed reading your posts and my son says your a old fart and says no coaster will be to mean or intimidating for him. We bought our season passes today and will be there early afternoon Thursday. Bill


LOL, yes I am an old man. Do me a favor, after you arrive, let me take him to Top Thrill Dragster as his first ride of the trip!









DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Spent this afternoon and evening washing an waxing the trailer getting ready for Cedar Point. I even scrubbed the roof!! Took a good 6 hours to complete, but it is done! I think there is a rule that you cannot enter Cedar Point with dirty gear, maybe even a law, not sure.







Tomorrow we wash and wax the truck, then I will be ready to go!

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

TwoElkhounds said:


> Spent this afternoon and evening washing an waxing the trailer getting ready for Cedar Point. I even scrubbed the roof!! Took a good 6 hours to complete, but it is done! I think there is a rule that you cannot enter Cedar Point with dirty gear, maybe even a law, not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we wash and wax the truck, then I will be ready to go!
> 
> DAN


My truck is getting washed tomorrow as well. My camper is already clean, just need to spray wax the front fiberglass cap. I just hope it can arrive at Cedar Point clean. Looks like a chance of rain/storms next Monday, but time will tell how that pans out.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Todd&Regan said:


> My truck is getting washed tomorrow as well. My camper is already clean, just need to spray wax the front fiberglass cap. I just hope it can arrive at Cedar Point clean. Looks like a chance of rain/storms next Monday, but time will tell how that pans out.


I can't count the times I have gotten everything perfectly clean, only to be rained on while traveling to Cedar Point. What is really frustrating is when you get rained on for a few minutes, then nothing else the entire time. Just enough to get everything dirty. We have rain on Tuesday and Wednesday, nothing on our travel day on Thursday. Still early, it can still change.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: MAVERICK

Maverick is what Is known as a terrain following coaster. It hugs the ground most of the time, is filled with sharp turns, air time hills, barrel rolls, and flips. Ride has non-stop action from start to finish. Ride has some really nice airtime hills. The first time you ride Maverick may be a bit chaotic since you will not know what is coming. You may hit your head on the restraints a few times. However, once you have ridden it a time or two you can anticipate the turns and flips and lean into them. This makes the ride much more enjoyable. Ride is fast and smooth and is a riot from start to finish. Maverick used to be a great ride, but it is now just a good ride. Back when it originally opened, the ride had several theming elements that made the ride really cool. I won't go into them since it would be impossible to explain unless you have ridden the ride. Over time, things broke and Cedar Point has not bothered to fix any of it, so it these features are sitting disabled. Cedar Point does not do theming well. Ride has also gotten a bit rougher over time, so I can only handle it once or twice a day. Maverick is located in the back of the park and will generally have a pretty good line. The queues are mostly in the shade, so it is a good choice if you are looking to escape the sun.


----------



## Fanatical1

Well...... Were all ready to go.







Kids are all excited and we have been talking about coasters,camping and food all the time. I'm working all the time, so don't check in too often any more, but were all ready for a vacation to CP. Two girls 12 and 15, counting Emma the dog that would be 3. Counting the better half that would be 4.

I'm the baked beans guy and hot dogs. I think we are getting all the last minute food and buns etc... on July 2nd afternoon. We get in Saturday early afternoon and will be hanging around the trailer around dinner time that night and will keep and eye out for the Outback trailers. I think it may be a little difficult to meet up with everyone in this type of setting as we are all in the park running around most of the day.

As I mentioned earlier, we like to go into town a time once in a while for pizza or fresh yellow perch. We may consider going to the islands for dinner one night too.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarks friend said:


> Hi Dan, I have enjoyed reading your posts and my son says your a old fart and says no coaster will be to mean or intimidating for him. We bought our season passes today and will be there early afternoon Thursday. Bill


























We are just all antsy about this trip 3 days and counting.. washed the MH today, tomorrow she'll get all stocked up, beds made etc. We're leaving Thursday morning and should arrive an hour or two before dark; 10 hours ride for us. We already have a 1/2 dozen entry tickets in hand and received this email from CP today:

Thank you for choosing Lighthouse Point for your upcomingstay.

As a valued guest ofLighthouse Point, we wanted to let you know about a special offer we haveavailable at Castaway Bay, Cedar Point's Indoor Waterpark Resort.
For the exclusive price of only $10 perperson*, you can add a full day of splashtacular fun at our tropical indoorwaterpark. Open rain or shine, it's theperfect way to kick off your trip before your big day in the park or use it tounwind after a day of fun and excitement at Cedar Point.
You are able to purchase your passes at anytime between your arrival on 6/26/2014 and your departure on 7/2/2014 at thefront desk of Castaway Bay.
Castaway Bay Indoor Waterpark is open daily 9am - 10pm. 
For more details on Castaway Bay Indoor Waterpark, pleasevisit castawaybay.com.

We look forward to seeing you soon.

Sincerely,
Cedar Point Resorts

*Please note: Passes are valid one day during your stay



So we might visit Castaway bay if a day of foul weather comes our way.

Dan; have you notified CP that we are a group and would like to be situated close together? I really don't care where we camp as long as we don't have to walk a long way to get to one of the park entrances.

Looking forward to seeing you all!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Just Add Dirt said:


> Just curious how many teenage kids are going to be there with the group, our Kimberly is 12 and Kevin is 16. Bill


Michelle is 12 and will need someone who is completely fearless to ride with her; there is no coaster fast enough or high enough for her: I am such a proud Dad. My legacy is the coaster gene. LOL I think Kimberly hung out with Michelle last summer at Raystown.

[/quote]

We have two teenagers. Rebecca is 14 going on 28, you will be lucky if you ever see her, she hates Cedar Point and will spend the entire time in the trailer (most of the time in her bunk). Heck, I may not even see her. We are not even going to buy her a pass, no point. Brandon is 17 and will pretty much be living in the park the whole time we are there.

Eric - I think Brandon and Michelle had a good time hanging out at at Hershey. She is welcome to hang out with us again at CP.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Just Add Dirt said:


> Dan; have you notified CP that we are a group and would like to be situated close together? I really don't care where we camp as long as we don't have to walk a long way to get to one of the park entrances.


No, there is no point. They will not block out any sites for something like this. Best to request an area, they will do their best to accommodate you. I asked to be in the loop by the pool, there is a good chance that this is where they will put us.

DAN


----------



## Just Add Dirt

TwoElkhounds said:


> Just curious how many teenage kids are going to be there with the group, our Kimberly is 12 and Kevin is 16. Bill


Michelle is 12 and will need someone who is completely fearless to ride with her; there is no coaster fast enough or high enough for her: I am such a proud Dad. My legacy is the coaster gene. LOL I think Kimberly hung out with Michelle last summer at Raystown.

[/quote]

We have two teenagers. Rebecca is 14 going on 28, you will be lucky if you ever see her, she hates Cedar Point and will spend the entire time in the trailer (most of the time in her bunk). Heck, I may not even see her. We are not even going to buy her a pass, no point. Brandon is 17 and will pretty much be living in the park the whole time we are there.

Eric - I think Brandon and Michelle had a good time hanging out at at Hershey. She is welcome to hang out with us again at CP.

DAN
[/quote]

Rebecca: is that the one you keep chained to her bunk and feed with a slingshot? Saw a teenage girl in Gothic garb hanging by your trailer-hood @ Hershey; thought she was an apparition. She hated that place too IIRC. Need to get her on TTDC....therapy

Prolly most of the teens and teen-wan-a-be's will be hanging together in the park; finding trouble no doubt.

My leg is doing a "lil better, but I dang sure cannot keep up with the teens. Ankle is still swelled and just got approval today for the MRI: they wanted to do it Thursday or Friday.. go figure.. I'll keep it wrapped and I got PAINKILLRZ..









Have to see what's open campsite wise when we get there; I'm going for closest to an entrance.


----------



## Todd&Regan

I know there are no fire rings at the campground, but are campfires allowed if I were to bring my portable fire ring? I searched the CP website but couldn't find a list of campground rules.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Just Add Dirt said:


> Rebecca: is that the one you keep chained to her bunk and feed with a slingshot? Saw a teenage girl in Gothic garb hanging by your trailer-hood @ Hershey; thought she was an apparition. She hated that place too IIRC. Need to get her on TTDC....therapy
> 
> Prolly most of the teens and teen-wan-a-be's will be hanging together in the park; finding trouble no doubt.
> 
> My leg is doing a "lil better, but I dang sure cannot keep up with the teens. Ankle is still swelled and just got approval today for the MRI: they wanted to do it Thursday or Friday.. go figure.. I'll keep it wrapped and I got PAINKILLRZ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to see what's open campsite wise when we get there; I'm going for closest to an entrance.


LOL, that was her, but she is not really Goth, she just incorporates some Goth elements. She is actually into being unique, not like anyone else. She wanted to dye her hair red, and I said she could as long as it was a natural red. Well, every time I go out of town on business, I come home and her hair gets redder and redder! We are at the edge of my red tolerance.



My ankle is not swelled, but I did manage to drop my hitch on my finger tonight, popped it like a grape. Freaking hurt like hell. So I too am suffering, but not nearly as much as you. Hopefully you will be able to enjoy CP.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Todd&Regan said:


> I know there are no fire rings at the campground, but are campfires allowed if I were to bring my portable fire ring? I searched the CP website but couldn't find a list of campground rules.


I have seen plenty of people with portable fire rings. As long as you don't build a fire on the lawn, you can get away with it. I actually have some fire logs that burn from the inside out that I am bringing. I put them in a small grill, up off the ground. They actually work quite well.

As long as you don't damage the property and keep it discrete, I think you will be OK.

DAN


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Todd&Regan said:


> I know there are no fire rings at the campground, but are campfires allowed if I were to bring my portable fire ring? I searched the CP website but couldn't find a list of campground rules.


You can have a fire in the grill, not sure about bringing a portable fire ring though. I think it has to do with the proximity of the sites to one another







; it is tight. I will be bringing firewood for a "elevated" bonfire or two.. I think the park looks at as just lodging not camping.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: GATEKEEPER

Gatekeeper is a wing rider, you do not sit over the track like a traditional coaster. Instead, you hang out over the edges. Anyone that has a basic understanding of physics can appreciate what this means to your ride experience, everything is amplified. Gatekeeper is Cedar Points newest ride and is the one I have the least experience with, but I have ridden it enough to give some basic suggestions.

Being a wing rider, where you sit will have a dramatic impact on your ride experience. The left side of the coaster will give you the most extreme ride experience. On the left side, you will be flung high into the air as the coaster enters its first drop. You will also be exposed to the near misses as the coaster goes through the keyholes located at the park entrance. This is where the name Gatekeeper comes from!

Ride is manufactured by B&M, so you know it will be high quality, not extreme, but good. Intamin specializes in extreme rides, Gatekeeper is no Millennium or Dragster (Intamin rides), but very good.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Cedar Point Fun Fact #9:

Roller coaster companies employ different technologies in their designs. You can tell who manufactuered the coaster simply by looking at the track design. Intamin is the premiere Roller coaster design company. It is very easy to determine whether a coaster is designed by Intamin, they employ a box design on their track. When you are at CP, look at the design of the track on the Dragster, Millennium Force, and Maverick, all the same. Intamin is at the leading edge of extreme coaster designs. Their rides are extreme and unique. They are by far the best in the world.

Compare the Intamin track configuration to Raptor and Gatekeeper, totally different style. Gatekeeper and Raptor are manufactured by B&M (B&M is short for Bolliger & Mabillard, but coaster geeks think it stands for Boring and Mundane). B&M rides are cookie cutter, you can ride a similar B&M ride at any numerous amusement parks. They are good rides, but not special or unique.

So while you are at Cedar Point, notice and memorize the Intamin track design on Millennium Force, Top Thrill Dragster, and Maverick. It is a classic design, anytime you see a coaster at other parks with this design, you know it will be a good ride. I have ridden Intamin rides in China and other countries, unique and awesome experience. By the same token, when you ride a B&M coaster, regardless of location, you will feel like you have been there before. Intamin is the premiere roller coaster manufacturer in the world.

DAN


----------



## Just Add Dirt

TwoElkhounds said:


> Rebecca: is that the one you keep chained to her bunk and feed with a slingshot? Saw a teenage girl in Gothic garb hanging by your trailer-hood @ Hershey; thought she was an apparition. She hated that place too IIRC. Need to get her on TTDC....therapy
> 
> Prolly most of the teens and teen-wan-a-be's will be hanging together in the park; finding trouble no doubt.
> 
> My leg is doing a "lil better, but I dang sure cannot keep up with the teens. Ankle is still swelled and just got approval today for the MRI: they wanted to do it Thursday or Friday.. go figure.. I'll keep it wrapped and I got PAINKILLRZ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to see what's open campsite wise when we get there; I'm going for closest to an entrance.


LOL, that was her, but she is not really Goth, she just incorporates some Goth elements. She is actually into being unique, not like anyone else. She wanted to dye her hair red, and I said she could as long as it was a natural red. Well, every time I go out of town on business, I come home and her hair gets redder and redder! We are at the edge of my red tolerance.



My ankle is not swelled, but I did manage to drop my hitch on my finger tonight, popped it like a grape. Freaking hurt like hell. So I too am suffering, but not nearly as much as you. Hopefully you will be able to enjoy CP.

DAN
[/quote]

She resembles her very beautiful mother.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

TwoElkhounds said:


> I know there are no fire rings at the campground, but are campfires allowed if I were to bring my portable fire ring? I searched the CP website but couldn't find a list of campground rules.


I have seen plenty of people with portable fire rings. As long as you don't build a fire on the lawn, you can get away with it. I actually have some fire logs that burn from the inside out that I am bringing. I put them in a small grill, up off the ground. They actually work quite well.

As long as you don't damage the property and keep it discrete, I think you will be OK.

DAN
[/quote]

I came across a portable fire ring that I'm going to bring...along with a "lil bit of firewood..


----------



## TwoElkhounds

My experience is that as long as you are discrete and don't burn their grass or property, you should be OK.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Just Add Dirt said:


> She resembles her very beautiful mother.


Yes, I have a wonderful wife, God has blessed me. I definitely married above my pay grade!

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

So trailer is washed and waxed, truck is washed and waxed, just finished cleaning the trailer interior, we are ready to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We will leave Thursday after work, a 10 hour drive for us. We will stop in a service center just past Buffalo to bed down for the night on Thursday. I have a couple meetings I need to call into Friday morning, but hope to be back on the road at 10 AM. Should arrive at Cedar Point around 3 or 4 in the afternoon on Friday.

If you hear a train, you will know we have arrived! The horn will blow at Cedar Point!!!

DAN


----------



## willingtonpaul

i feel special......


----------



## TwoElkhounds

willingtonpaul said:


> i feel special......


Well Paul, you are special!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

willingtonpaul said:


> i feel special......


You'd feel even more special if you were on Top Thrill Drag Coaster doing 120MPH in 3 seconds from a standstill, then, instantly vertical to 420 FT.

Less than 12 hours to departure for Cedar Point, less than 36 hour to blast off, on TTDC... America's Roller Coast....


----------



## Todd&Regan

Everyone have a safe drive out to Sandusky and we'll see y'all Monday!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Well, since we are talking TTD, let's give the final coaster tip.

Cedar Point Coaster Tip: TOP THRILL DRAGSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So we save the best for last. Top Thrill Dragster is by far our favorite ride in the park. Ride lasts only 18 seconds, but ohhhh what an 18 seconds!!! Coaster goes from 0 to 120 mph in about 3.5 seconds!! The ride is a spectacle, people just stand and watch in awe. There are even grandstands where people can sit in to watch the ride do its thing. TTD used to be an ERT ride, but it was removed from the ERT list due to its temperament. The ride is very complex and used to be a bit unreliable. But the bugs have been worked out and she is a bit more compliant these days. However, the ride may still break down while you are in line, but don't give up on her. It is always a difficult decision to know when to bail on TTD when she is down, do you wait ten minutes, 15 minutes, a half hour?? Our experience tells us that you should wait at least 15 minutes before bailing, but preferably about a half an hour. Longer if you see activity and life in her. We can tell you that Cedar Point does everything they can to keep TTD running. We have seen TTD fixed and opened ten minutes before closing after being down all day. People flocked to the ride and it ran until 2:00AM. This is how Cedar Point runs the park, they could have just left TTD closed and opened it the next morning. But they know people came to ride TTD and will do all they can to make it happen. You should try to ride TTD at least once a day while at the park. Seating really doesn't matter, all are pretty much the same, except for the front seat. You should try to get at least one front seat ride on you visit. However, you do not want to ride front seat after dusk, the bugs will plaster you and depending on their size, they can be painful. Get in line BEFORE 10:00 AM when the "Bulls" arrive. After that, all bets are off, line can be 2 or more hours long, depending. Remember- NO LOOSE ARTICLES ALLOWED. Always leave a parent swap (as appropriate) after waiting in line for this ride.

TTD Note: If you find yourself with an opportunity to ride the first train of the day on a rather cool, damp morning, do it! Depending on conditions, ride can be known to deliver what is known as a rollback, the holy grail of coaster riding. Under these conditions, the fluid in the system is cold, bearing grease is not fully warmed, ride is a little sluggish, control system has not fully compensated for the current conditions. So after launch, the train may not make it over the top of the top hat. You will get ever so close, but just when you peak at 419 feet, the train will stop and you will free fall 420 feet backwards back into the launch pad, perfectly safe. You will then be launched again. It is a pretty awesome experience.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

TwoElkhounds said:


> Well, since we are talking TTD, let's give the final coaster tip.
> 
> Cedar Point Coaster Tip: TOP THRILL DRAGSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So we save the best for last. Top Thrill Dragster is by far our favorite ride in the park. Ride lasts only 18 seconds, but ohhhh what an 18 seconds!!! Coaster goes from 0 to 120 mph in about 3.5 seconds!! The ride is a spectacle, people just stand and watch in awe. There are even grandstands where people can sit in to watch the ride do its thing. TTD used to be an ERT ride, but it was removed from the ERT list due to its temperament. The ride is very complex and used to be a bit unreliable. But the bugs have been worked out and she is a bit more compliant these days. However, the ride may still break down while you are in line, but don't give up on her. It is always a difficult decision to know when to bail on TTD when she is down, do you wait ten minutes, 15 minutes, a half hour?? Our experience tells us that you should wait at least 15 minutes before bailing, but preferably about a half an hour. Longer if you see activity and life in her. We can tell you that Cedar Point does everything they can to keep TTD running. We have seen TTD fixed and opened ten minutes before closing after being down all day. People flocked to the ride and it ran until 2:00AM. This is how Cedar Point runs the park, they could have just left TTD closed and opened it the next morning. But they know people came to ride TTD and will do all they can to make it happen. You should try to ride TTD at least once a day while at the park. Seating really doesn't matter, all are pretty much the same, except for the front seat. You should try to get at least one front seat ride on you visit. However, you do not want to ride front seat after dusk, the bugs will plaster you and depending on their size, they can be painful. Get in line BEFORE 10:00 AM when the "Bulls" arrive. After that, all bets are off, line can be 2 or more hours long, depending. Remember- NO LOOSE ARTICLES ALLOWED. Always leave a parent swap (as appropriate) after waiting in line for this ride.
> 
> TTD Note: If you find yourself with an opportunity to ride the first train of the day on a rather cool, damp morning, do it! Depending on conditions, ride can be known to deliver what is known as a rollback, the holy grail of coaster riding. Under these conditions, the fluid in the system is cold, bearing grease is not fully warmed, ride is a little sluggish, control system has not fully compensated for the current conditions. So after launch, the train may not make it over the top of the top hat. You will get ever so close, but just when you peak at 419 feet, the train will stop and you will free fall 420 feet backwards back into the launch pad, perfectly safe. You will then be launched again. It is a pretty awesome experience.


Thanks Dan for all the coaster tips; lots of useful stuff there. Last two visits to CP had us very disappointed because TTDC broke down both times for the day while we were waiting in line. The first time we were poised to load after waiting 2 hours in line! Fingers crossed not this time.

We depart in 1.5 hours; a little bit of office time then we're on the road. DD is so antsy she's ready to explode!!(me too a 'lil bit).

PLease text me your last name, so I can drop it at check in, we're hoping we can be close to you guys. 410-746-1111. Was thinking about a meet and greet on Saturday night? thoughts??

Everyone have a safe trip ....see you all at the park.

Adreniline Junkie


----------



## Just Add Dirt

We're in 285 right across from registration/bus stop/rear entry/ store... huge site; can't miss us. got here at 5 PM; 7 hr trip non-stop. hope all of you have safe trip. DD wants some Outbacker buddies to get here soon so she can get her adrenaline fix... I'm chillin







after the drive







...


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Left the home at about 5:30 this evening and drove 5 and a half hours. Over nighting in a service center at the half way point. Should arrive at Cedar Point a little after noon tomorrow.

DAN


----------



## clarks friend

The McCoach are in 257 what site are you in Dan? My cell is 215-520-5758


----------



## Just Add Dirt

TwoElkhounds said:


> Left the home at about 5:30 this evening and drove 5 and a half hours. Over nighting in a service center at the half way point. Should arrive at Cedar Point a little after noon tomorrow.
> 
> DAN


We're going in for some ERT this morning. Will come out for noon break and lunch. Weather forecast for this whole Rally could not be any better. Turns out they've eliminated Chippawa Circle for camping: it's all cabins now. There are not that many campsites here anymore...

Safe travels see ya soon


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Just Add Dirt said:


> Left the home at about 5:30 this evening and drove 5 and a half hours. Over nighting in a service center at the half way point. Should arrive at Cedar Point a little after noon tomorrow.
> 
> DAN


We're going in for some ERT this morning. Will come out for noon break and lunch. Weather forecast for this whole Rally could not be any better. Turns out they've eliminated Chippawa Circle for camping: it's all cabins now. There are not that many campsites here anymore...

Safe travels see ya soon
[/quote]

In line for TTDC.. rode millennium first, then Magnum , it went offline after the first set of trains. . Next is gatekeeper. .

update 2:30Pm
Gatekeeper crashed walked across the street to Raptor..bad move.. Out to MH... met up with McCoaches and TwoElkhounds; Where are the rest of the gang? Stop in @ 285 Right across from check-in for a quick cold one when you get here; can't miss my flag & the Itasca. DD is in the park with TwoElkhounds DS riding the rides; I had to chill.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

We are in spot 254.

Time for some fun!!


----------



## vacamper

We were in site 256. Spent 3 fun days, but had to pullout this morning. Our annual vacation destination. Enjoy the Rally everyone!


----------



## Todd&Regan

I brought our Outback home this morning. We'll be packing and preparing the camper today and tomorrow. We're planning on leaving between 9 and 10am Monday, which should get us into the park between 1 and 2pm. Hope everyone at Cedar Point already is having a blast!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Todd&Regan said:


> I brought our Outback home this morning. We'll be packing and preparing the camper today and tomorrow. We're planning on leaving between 9 and 10am Monday, which should get us into the park between 1 and 2pm. Hope everyone at Cedar Point already is having a blast!


Awesome!! Looking forward to seeing you all. So Kodiak, Fanatical, and Just Add Dirt are all here. Kodiak, Fanatical, and us are in the loop back by the campground pool, so hopefully a spot will open up in here and you can join us. Just Add Dirt is in Chippewa Circle, about a couple minutes walk from us. He has a good site with space behind it for our potluck, maybe a fire if we have the energy left after a long day.

Park was good yesterday, lines were relatively short, maybe half hour at the most. Today is a bit busier, but it is Saturday, and Saturdays are always busy. I would say it is modest for a Saturday by CP standards. Judging by this past Friday, I have great hope for this coming Monday and Tuesday, they may be really good days, let's all hope.

Safe travels.

DAN


----------



## Camping Fan

[/quote]
Park was good yesterday, lines were relatively short, maybe half hour at the most. Today is a bit busier, but it is Saturday, and Saturdays are always busy. I would say it is modest for a Saturday by CP standards. Judging by this past Friday, I have great hope for this coming Monday and Tuesday, they may be really good days, let's all hope.

Safe travels.

DAN
[/quote]

Monday through Thursday are usually the best days to be at Cedar Point, typically not crowded which means relatively short lines and the chance to get in a lot of rides - especially when you're staying right there so can be in the park before it opens and stay as late as you want. Would have liked to join this rally but the timing wasn't good for me, hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## LastKnight

The family and I have a reservation for the 2nd. Hope we are located close to you, but we will find you regardless.


----------



## LastKnight

We are going to hange out at the park but one thing. So don't anyone hate me but I changed my mind on my Outback. With ATV's I decided to go to a full sized Toy Hauler. If you see a black 2015 GMC Denali HD with USMC license plates from Idaho.... That is me!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

LastKnight said:


> The family and I have a reservation for the 2nd. Hope we are located close to you, but we will find you regardless.


Wow!! What great news! But only one night? Because you could not get another day or because your schedule does not allow more time? Regardless, we are going to need to ensure you can make the most of your time here! If you want to add a day on the front or the back of your reservation, please let me know, I will try to do all I can to get you in.

Looking forward to meeting you.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

LastKnight said:


> We are going to hange out at the park but one thing. So don't anyone hate me but I changed my mind on my Outback. With ATV's I decided to go to a full sized Toy Hauler. If you see a black 2015 GMC Denali HD with USMC license plates from Idaho.... That is me!


Nothing wrong with SOB's (Some Other Brand). But you are also USMC!! You could show up with a Ford Pinto towing a Harbor Freight utility trailer and I would salute you. Absolutely nothing to worry about here. Some of my best friends are Marines!









DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

Food and clothes are packed. The pre-tow checklist is complete. See y'all in a few hours!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

So I really have my fingers crossed, Monday and Tuesday may end up being really good days. It is going to be hot and humid, but OK here as I need to burn off some baby fat!

Weekend was really good by CP standards. Rode the Dragster tonight, line was about 15 minutes. Line on Gatekeeper was 10 minutes. It does not get any better than this. Hopefully this will carry over to tomorrow and Tuesday!

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

So we have a late rally addition!! Texting with LastKnight and he has confirmed he will be here on July 1 through July 4. We were able to cobble a last minute reservation together for him, one day at a time!! He is coming all the way from Idaho and will be sporting a brand new, never before used trailer!

Welcome!

DAN


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Potluck is at site 285 ~ 6 PM

We have 3 picnic tables and a few other tables for food.

2 Grills + we can use the fire as a grill too!

The store is right across the street ~ 50 yards away, they sell liquor, beer & ice too.







fireworks at 10PM

We can do a movie if everyone wants to, too, for the kids.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Just Add Dirt said:


> Potluck is at site 285 ~ 6 PM
> 
> We have 3 picnic tables and a few other tables for food.
> 
> 2 Grills + we can use the fire as a grill too!
> 
> The store is right across the street ~ 50 yards away, they sell liquor, beer & ice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fireworks at 10PM
> 
> We can do a movie if everyone wants to, too, for the kids.


The Potluck was great! Good food, great time! Thanks to you and Dan for the time and effort you guys put into it.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Had a great time with everyone, great people and a great time! Thanks Dan for putting this together. Michelle and I, both thank you and your family for helping her maximize her time in the park.







You guys went "above and beyond" with your efforts to make sure Michelle and I had a great time...WOW!! We're looking forward to next year..

We made it home in 7 hours.









back to reality

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## H2oSprayer

We finally made it home late last night. Our 6 1/2 hour trip turned into a nearly 9 hour adventure with sitting on the Indiana Tollway for a long time behind an accident which pushed us into the rush hour traffic around Chicago. A big thanks to Dan for setting this rally up, providing tips to ensure we had a great time and letting us tag along on the early entry on Monday. Thanks to Eric for hosting the potluck at his site, the food was wonderful and it was great to meet some new friends. We plan to head back to CP in the future.


----------



## Fanatical1

Thanks to Dan and his family for all their great work in setting up the Rally! Really nice work they did and so accommodating to so many people.

Eric, thanks for the nice job in hosting the BBQ potluck. Everything was great!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

So Todd&Regan just left, so the rally is now officially over. We are staying until tomorrow and will begin our ten hour trek home first thing in the morning.

Thank you all for coming, it was a really great time! I enjoyed meeting all of you and hope we will be able to get together again soon. The weather could not have been better!! A little warm and humid the first few days, but the rain and thunderstorms held off! The past three days have been epic, weather has been in the low 70's with no humidity, crowds have been manageable.

I am not really a big fireworks guy, but I must say the show that Cedar Point put on last night was pretty damn good. They spent some serious bucks on it. They will repeat it tonight and I may go down to Gatekeeper and watch again. Starts at 10:30, you might be able to watch it on the streaming cams on the CP website if interested.

We will likely return next year again at the same time, same place. The week before the Fourth of July is always a good week to visit Cedar Point, I think this was proven again this year. Lines were not long and the weather was good. As we close out the camping season this year we can begin discussions about a possible rally next year. Anyone who could not make it this year but are interested in next year (Clarkely), please chime in. If we get enough interest, we can maybe do it all over again.

Thanks again to all, it was a great time.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

I just wanted to say it was very nice to meet everyone who attended this rally. My family and I had a GREAT time! A special thanks to Dan for organizing this rally and for showing my wife and I how to maximize our Cedar Point experience. I'm already looking forward to the (possible) 2015 Cedar Point Outbackers rally.


----------



## LastKnight

Hello Everyone,

Sometimes you go through life and you run into special people that really impact your lives. That's how my wife and I feel after going to the Outbackers Rally and getting the full treatment we received at Cedar Point. We are back in Boise, Idaho after a 4500 + mile journey and all we can think of is what a great time. All the Outbackers were so accommodating and I'm positive that I really only know them by first name but they treated me like family. What a blast! Our experience with roller coasters will never be the same. And the "Park Secrets" will always be kept to ourselves.

Thank you everyone!!!!

Jim


----------



## Todd&Regan

LastKnight said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Sometimes you go through life and you run into special people that really impact your lives. That's how my wife and I feel after going to the Outbackers Rally and getting the full treatment we received at Cedar Point. We are back in Boise, Idaho after a 4500 + mile journey and all we can think of is what a great time. All the Outbackers were so accommodating and I'm positive that I really only know them by first name but they treated me like family. What a blast! Our experience with roller coasters will never be the same. And the "Park Secrets" will always be kept to ourselves.
> 
> Thank you everyone!!!!
> 
> Jim


It was a pleasure to meet you and your family. I'm glad you guys made it home safely. Hopefully we'll run into each other again in the future.

Todd


----------



## TwoElkhounds

We arrived home this evening around 6:30 PM. I had to immediately wash the trailer before I put it away. I have never seen a trailer get so dirty just sitting someplace for 10 days! Bird poop everywhere, caterpillar cocoons, all over the place, squashed bugs all over the awning, and the front cap plastered in bugs (thank God for dryer sheets!). I just could not put it away in that condition! So she got a very quick wash.

Now the tough part, I have to go back to work tomorrow.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

LastKnight said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Sometimes you go through life and you run into special people that really impact your lives. That's how my wife and I feel after going to the Outbackers Rally and getting the full treatment we received at Cedar Point. We are back in Boise, Idaho after a 4500 + mile journey and all we can think of is what a great time. All the Outbackers were so accommodating and I'm positive that I really only know them by first name but they treated me like family. What a blast! Our experience with roller coasters will never be the same. And the "Park Secrets" will always be kept to ourselves.
> 
> Thank you everyone!!!!
> 
> Jim


It was great to meet you and your family! Sad we will probably never get to hang out with you guys again given the long distance. However, there are a bunch of great Outbackers out West that you can hook up with, heck, our Moderator lives right there in your state!

Glad to see our secrets are safe with you guys! Ha Ha!!! Man was it fun to crash the gate the first night after you got there! That poor gate attendant didn't know what to do!

Hopefully we can meet up again some day.

DAN


----------



## LastKnight

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Sometimes you go through life and you run into special people that really impact your lives. That's how my wife and I feel after going to the Outbackers Rally and getting the full treatment we received at Cedar Point. We are back in Boise, Idaho after a 4500 + mile journey and all we can think of is what a great time. All the Outbackers were so accommodating and I'm positive that I really only know them by first name but they treated me like family. What a blast! Our experience with roller coasters will never be the same. And the "Park Secrets" will always be kept to ourselves.
> 
> Thank you everyone!!!!
> 
> Jim


It was great to meet you and your family! Sad we will probably never get to hang out with you guys again given the long distance. However, there are a bunch of great Outbackers out West that you can hook up with, heck, our Moderator lives right there in your state!

Glad to see our secrets are safe with you guys! Ha Ha!!! Man was it fun to crash the gate the first night after you got there! That poor gate attendant didn't know what to do!

Hopefully we can meet up again some day.

DAN
[/quote]

Crashing the gate will be a story to tell for years! Dan, you and your family went so far out of the way to ensure we had a good time that it will not be forgotten. We are sad too that were so far away that it will be hard to come back.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Nice pic Jim! Sure was entertaining sitting there watching those people set up camp next to your site. LOL! For others, that's me sitting in the middle, Jim (LastKnight) to the left, and Dan (TwoElkhounds) to the right. Great time!

Todd


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Todd&Regan said:


> Nice pic Jim! Sure was entertaining sitting there watching those people set up camp next to your site. LOL! For others, that's me sitting in the middle, Jim (LastKnight) to the left, and Dan (TwoElkhounds) to the right. Great time!
> 
> Todd










It was hilarious watching those folks set up! Where did they all come from? Watching the one lady sealing up the popup with duct tape was classic. I still can't get the vision of that 400 lb guy rolling around on the ground putting in his jack stands! After LastKnight left, the neighborhood went down hill, one of them moved into his site!!









We are going back to Cedar Point on August 20th. Anyone is welcome to join us, we will give you the grand introduction, teach you how to beat the system, maximize your Cedar Point experience.

Todd - Would love to see Megan again!! Never did get to ride the Dragster with her. It is only a four hour drive for you guys! Heck, you already have the passes!

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan

It would be great to return yet this year, but unfortunately the kids will be back in school during that time and I'm running low on vacation time at work. We're already planning to return next year over the 4th of July though.


----------



## clarkely

where are the photos??? only one???


----------



## LastKnight

Here's another one. All those people that showed up, were actually pretty quiet. I was shocked. They were all eating breakfast but its must have been the hangover as they looked pretty tired.

I sure wish I could come back but we my kids expect a Disney cruise for Christmas so we need to stay on budget. I'll come back when I get my next RV some day.

Jim



clarkely said:


> where are the photos??? only one???


----------



## TwoElkhounds

So we are on our way back to Cedar Point for our end of summer blitz. We will arrive on August 20th and will be there for four days. Would love to meet anyone that might happen to be there at the same time. If you have some space on your calendar and have never been to Cedar Point, we would love to have you join us and have the opportunity to show you around. We know the park well and can help you maximize your stay. It is an incredible place, a great way to end the summer!

DAN


----------

